# Seguimento - Incêndios 2010



## AnDré (5 Mai 2010 às 12:28)

Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal Continental durante o ano de 2010


*Link's úteis*


*Instituto de Meteorologia - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/ambiente/risco_incendio/

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/HistoricodeOcorrencias.aspx

*MODIS Rapid Response *
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRMS Web Fire Mapper*
http://firefly.geog.umd.edu/firemap/

*European Forest Fire Information System (EFFIS)*
http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/


*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2010 às 12:28)

> *Fogo em Nogueira, Viana do Castelo, já está dominado*
> 05 | 05 | 2010   10.45H
> 
> O incêndio que deflagrou terça feira à tarde em Nogueira, Lugar de Corredouras, Viana do Castelo, encontra-se já dominado, disse hoje à Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações e Socorro (CDOS) local.
> ...


Fonte: Destak.pt




> *Chamas atingem mato e arvoredo na zona de Grândola*
> Terça, 04 Maio 2010 16:14
> 
> Um incêndio deflagrou hoje em Melides (Grândola), destruindo uma área ainda por calcular de mato e arvoredo, disse o comandante Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Setúbal.
> ...


Fonte


----------



## Agreste (26 Mai 2010 às 11:50)

Não são boas notícias dadas por alguém que pisa regularmente a terra...

*Incêndios: «Situação na floresta algarvia está pior do que em 2003»*

http://www.barlavento.online.pt/index.php/noticia?id=42051

Esperemos que as previsões de verão sejam reais e que o fósforo não chegue a acender...


----------



## Climat (27 Mai 2010 às 11:26)

Agreste disse:


> Não são boas notícias dadas por alguém que pisa regularmente a terra...
> 
> *Incêndios: «Situação na floresta algarvia está pior do que em 2003»*
> 
> ...



Duvido mesmo que as previsões do próximo Verão sejam aquelas que o NOAA apresenta na sua página, são umas previsões algo irreais, tendo em conta as previsões do ECMWF, em que vão no sentido completamente oposto. Tudo indica que o Verão vai ser quente, com várias ondas de calor, e será um ano terrível em termos de incêndios, as minhas afirmações são baseadas na previsão de Abril do ECMwF para os meses de Junho a Agosto (Verão climático) que apresenta uma anomalia de cerca de 2ºC a 3ºC acima da média para o Verão, sendo mais quente no Sul e lnterior norte.
A Serra de Monchique está um barril de pólvora, sem qualquer dúvida, o problema do Algarve, é o mesmo de todos os anos, o Algarve devia ter um ou dois canadiers e não tem, o ano passado, o incêndio que atingiu a Serra do Caldeirão, na zona de Tavira, os canadiers foram espanhóis. Em 2004 foi com a ajuda da Espanha que o grande incêndio do Caldeirão foi extinto. 

Mas com o Inverno chuvoso, o Algarve transformou-se num verdadeiro barril de polvora, à espera de uma ignição, para o barril exploda.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jun 2010 às 23:37)

Este ano o numero de incêndios e a área ardida tem sido inferior à media:



> A base de dados nacional de incêndios florestais contabiliza, no intervalo compreendido entre 1 de Janeiro e 30 de Maio de 2010, um total de 2.103 ocorrências (391 incêndios florestais e 1.712 fogachos) que afectaram uma área total de 2.425ha, dos quais 544ha (22%) são povoamentos e 1.881ha correspondem a áreas cobertas com matos (78%).
> 
> O histórico dos últimos dez anos, mostra que em 2010 o total registado de ocorrências e área ardida é significativamente inferior quer à média do decénio, quer relativamente a 2009. Comparando os dados do corrente ano com os valores médios do decénio anterior, registam-se menos 2.275 ocorrências (-51%) e arderam menos 4.562ha (-65%).




Relatório da AFN: http://www.afn.min-agricultura.pt/portal/dudf/relatorios/2010/relatorio-provisorio-1-2010

A Primavera chuvosa permitiu um grande desenvolvimento de matos, logo se este verão for quente e seco poderemos ter grandes incêndios florestais


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2010 às 17:22)

O Pedro, de Viseu, reporta um incendio em Viseu, que se intensificou.
O fumo subiu a cerca de 2 km, que se vê a mais de 2km e que passam cerca de 3 elicópetros a cada 10 minutos.


----------



## vagas (23 Jun 2010 às 17:34)

Eis os incêndios activos 

Quem quiser saber a fonte está disponível 24h   Aqui


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2010 às 11:44)

> *Risco máximo de incêndio em mais de 20 concelhos*
> 05|07|2010   10.17H
> 
> Vários concelhos dos distritos da Guarda, Castelo Branco, Santarém, Leira e Faro estão hoje em risco máximo de incêndio, num dia em que o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê temperaturas elevadas em várias zonas do país.
> ...


Fonte: Destak


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 12:40)

*Ontem foi o dia com maior número de fogos deste ano*



> Segunda-feira foi o dia em que se registou o maior número de incêndios florestais desde o início do ano, com 166 ignições, segundo a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC)
> 
> A ANPC indica que os 166 incêndios florestais que deflagram na segunda-feira foram combatidos por 2226 bombeiros e 558 viaturas.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 15:51)

> *Fogo em Monção está dominado mas ainda não circunscrito*
> 14h13m
> 
> 
> ...


JN


Risco de incêndio - Previsão para amanhã


----------



## vagas (6 Jul 2010 às 17:20)

Embora os incêndios não  sejam uma coisa digna de ser ver mas será que se poderia meter algumas fotos de alguns incêndios no tópico?


----------



## Mjhb (7 Jul 2010 às 15:17)

vagas disse:


> Embora os incêndios não  sejam uma coisa digna de ser ver mas será que se poderia meter algumas fotos de alguns incêndios no tópico?



Claro que sim, é para isso que este tópico existe...

Neste momento deflagra um pequeno incêndio a Este de mim, com 2 helicópteros.


----------



## vagas (8 Jul 2010 às 00:33)

Pois bem como prometido algumas fotos de um incêndio em Évora no dia 5 do mês corrente se não me engano, peço desculpa pela qualidade mas foi com o telemóvel enquanto se trabalhava


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2010 às 02:22)

> *Incêndio colocou casas em risco*
> 
> Um violento incêndio no concelho de Mangualde pôs ontem em risco casas, pastagens e palheiros. "Se não lhe acudíamos, ardia a casa!", desabafou Marisa Santos, moradora em Matados. Os populares "zangaram-se com os bombeiros porque nem um carro, mandaram para aqui. Valeu o povo, quando não era uma desgraça", vaticinou. O fogo foi combatido com 140 bombeiros, 30 viaturas e 6 meios aéreos.



Fonte: DN Portugal


----------



## lsalvador (22 Jul 2010 às 16:28)

Dois fogos a decorrer neste momento na margem Sul.


----------



## lsalvador (22 Jul 2010 às 16:52)

Nova Foto


----------



## lsalvador (22 Jul 2010 às 17:01)

Neste momento muito fumo branco e também já tem algum negro. Talvez pilhal esteja a ser consumido.


----------



## lsalvador (22 Jul 2010 às 17:06)




----------



## lsalvador (22 Jul 2010 às 17:29)

Neste momento vêem-se helicópteros a passar por cima do incêndio a largar agua, quer dizer que a coisa esta feia


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Jul 2010 às 17:39)

ui... Isso esta com má cara sim... :S


----------



## lsalvador (22 Jul 2010 às 17:42)

22/7	 15:54	 JT.FERTAGUS-F. DA AMORA	 SEIXAL	 SETUBAL	 Em Curso	 Inc. em Floresta
22/7	 16:19	 Quatro focos de incêndio distintos.
22/7	 17:00	 Incêndio em mato e eucalipto. Comandante das Operações de Socorro, 2º Comandante do Corpo de Bombeiros da Amora.
22/7	 17:05	 No Teatro de Operações encontam-se duas máquinas de rasto da Camara Municipal do Seixal.
22/7	 17:13	 Flanco dos Foros da Amora dominado.
22/7	 17:20	 Incêndio na zona do Casal do Marco dominado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Jul 2010 às 17:42)

lsalvador disse:


>



Onde foste buscar essa tabela? podes-me informar... sff


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Jul 2010 às 17:44)

Já encontrei no ANPC.

Obrigado na mesma. Abraço


----------



## lsalvador (22 Jul 2010 às 17:44)

Podes seguir tudo por aqui.

http://www.prociv.pt/Publico/fogoslist2007.asp#


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Jul 2010 às 17:45)

lsalvador disse:


> Podes seguir tudo por aqui.
> 
> http://www.prociv.pt/Publico/fogoslist2007.asp#



Obrigado


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2010 às 19:01)

Mais sobre o incêndio no Seixal:



> *Bombeiros combatem chamas em floresta do Seixal*
> 22 | 07 | 2010   18.14H
> 
> Mais de 130 elementos das forças de socorro, apoiados por 38 viaturas e um helicóptero, estão a combater um incêndio em floresta na freguesia da Amora, no concelho do Seixal, que deflagrou às 15:54.
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Jul 2010 às 20:32)

Incendio activo no distrito de Braga a lavrar mato na zona de Igreja, Vila Verde.
 Informação aqui:
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Jul 2010 às 20:33)

http://www.prociv.pt/Publico/fogoslist2007.asp


----------



## AnDré (25 Jul 2010 às 16:46)

Informação disponível na página da Protecção Civil sobre os incêndios que lavram agora no território português.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jul 2010 às 20:32)

Aumentou o número de incêndios, sendo que o fumo de alguns deles já vão vistos a partir de satélite:


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2010 às 21:14)




----------



## Snifa (25 Jul 2010 às 22:14)

Boas, 

ontem quando me deslocava entre Viana do Castelo e Vila Nova de Cerveira( Auto Estrada ) deparei-me com um verdadeiro inferno na zona perto da Serra de Arga no local de Castelo.Este incêndio continua hoje ainda activo.

Aqui ficam algumas fotos possíveis de uma pequena parte do incêndio:


----------



## FSantos (26 Jul 2010 às 11:22)

Coincidencia (ou não)...

É por repetidas vezes que, quando por aqui passa uma avioneta, passado pouco tempo se dá inicio a um incendio florestal, aqui na zona de Gondomar.
Será que não é possível comparar a rota destes pequenos aviões com os padrões dos fogos e chegar a alguma conclusão? Não devem ser assim tantos os voos a controlar e seguramente a torre de controle de Pedras Rubras ou da Maia sabe quem são os pilotos e a quem pertencem as aeronaves.
Ontem por exemplo, por volta das 18.00h uma avioneta passou na direcção Sul-Norte e pouco tempo depois um incendio começava a leste dessa rota (o vento estava de Noroeste...)

Coincidencia? Não me parece...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jul 2010 às 13:37)

bem confirmo sem duvida ontem estava em vila praia de ancoa e ao fim da tarde o ceu estava coberto de fumo dos incendios provenientes de castelo e tb creio de paredes de coura e valença entre tanto logo coloco fotos do incendio de orbacem.. cumps


----------



## dahon (26 Jul 2010 às 14:41)

Boas!

Neste momento deflagra um incêndio por Viseu, o qual é bem visível de minha casa inclusive a acção dos meios aéreos vindos do aeródromo de Viseu.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jul 2010 às 14:51)

Margem sul, também com fogo activo.


----------



## vitamos (26 Jul 2010 às 14:58)

Também a Este de Coimbra se ergue uma coluna de fumo agora... tarde difícil esta...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2010 às 15:01)

Uma grande pyrocumulus vai-se erguendo mais e mais a NE de Viseu, já desde o início da manhã e vai-se alastrando cada vez mais a NW.

Entretanto,m como é normal nestas situações, o incêndio criou uma zona de baixas pressões e o ar quente e abafado do Interior acorre à zona do incêndio, provocando ventos fortes em especial de SW. É incrível como um incêndio se piora a si próprio, mas por vezes as pyrocumulunimbus provocam chuva, o que acaba com apagar o fogo...


----------



## PauloSR (26 Jul 2010 às 15:19)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso tem sido um Inferno. Todos os dias ha grandes incendios. Neste momento,  há um incendio na Estrada Nacional 103 Braga - Póvoa de Lanhoso, no lugar da Rita, em plena Serra do Carvalho.

E vislumbra-se um desde de manhã, no monte do Merouço, zona de Fafe. (penso que Luílhas, zona espectaculo de ralis)


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2010 às 16:10)

O incêndio de Pascoal(Viseu) está a agravar-se, em especial a 2ª frente , mais a Oeste, para os lados de Abravezes.

Entretanto, ainda nada de muito grande, um pequeno início de fogo lados de SantosÊvos, penso eu...

De resto, lebro que o incêndio de Viseu é o que mobiliza mais bombeiros: 118 para além de 4 veículos aéreo... Foi cortado o nó de Pascoal/Figueiró da A25 no sentido Aveiro-Viseu devido a fumo..


----------



## rcjla (26 Jul 2010 às 16:16)

Ontem havia um incêndio na zona do Sabugo(Belas)mas felizmente não foi nada de grave.

Quanto às fotos e ocorrências aqui mostradas...


----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jul 2010 às 16:25)

Felizmente conheço bem de perto a realidade dos incêndio...e mais de 90% garantidamente têm mão criminosa...que eu saiba o tempo da geração espontânea já foi há alguns séculos atrás...

Todos os anos, nesta época quente, vejo a aldeia onde tenho casa e mais uns quantos hectares de terreno a verem o fogo bem de perto, e garanto-vos que a sensação de impunidade perante a força do fogo e do vento é horrível...sobretudo para aqueles que tratam de limpar e cultivar os terrenos que possuem...

Culpados?!Muita gente no meio disto tudo...desde as penas para estes "pirómanos" sejam uma comédia autentica, aos proprietários que deixam acumular mato ano atrás de ano e embora não queira lançar polémicas nem muito menos generalizar...a alguns "senhores bombeiros" e "senhores madeireiros" que fazem deste flagelo uma "ganha-pão"!


----------



## PauloSR (26 Jul 2010 às 16:31)

Incendio na Nacional 103 (Braga-Póvoa de Lanhoso), na Serra do carvalho, mais propriamente na zona da Rita (Covelas - Póvoa de Lanhoso) já esta controlado. Quanto ao de Fafe (que se iniciou penso que em São Miguel do Monte / Luílhas) está a piorar a olhos vistos e desce encosta abaixo penso que em direcção a Sobradelo da Goma - Póvoa de Lanhoso (não tenho bem a certeza porque no local onde me encontro não consigo ver bem). De realçar o fumo bastante negro.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2010 às 16:54)

Novidades:

Dominado o incêndio de Mesão Frio, districto de Vila Real.

Novo incêndio em Cima, concelho Caminha, Viana do castelo com uma fente activa.

Novo incêndio em Vilarejo, concelho de Baião, Porto com uma frsente activa, 10 bombeiros apenas por enquanto.

O incênbdio que referi é afinal em Vila Corça, já relativamente dominado..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jul 2010 às 16:59)

Fogo na escarpa das Fontainhas, no Porto, atingiu habitações
26 de Julho de 2010, 16:16

Um incêndio que deflagrou hoje na escarpa das Fontainhas, no Porto, atingiu algumas casas, disse à Lusa fonte do Batalhão de Sapadores Bombeiros do Porto (BSB).

A fonte do BSB não soube precisar quantas habitações foram atingidas pelas chamas, mas referiu que o incêndio, que começou no mato, atingiu “algumas proporções”.

As chamas estão a ser combatidas por 19 homens e cinco viaturas, referiu a mesma fonte.

SAPO/Lusa

------------------------------

Isto quando já mete habitações 

------------------------------


Nove incêndios activos
A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) regista por esta altura nove incêndios activos, a maioria dos quais nas zonas Centro e Norte do país.

16h41

O distrito do Porto regista três incêndios activos. O primeiro lavra desde as 00h15 em Monte Meda, Gondomar, e está a ser combatido por 59 bombeiros, apoiados por 17 veículos e dois meios aéreos. 

Em Agrelo, concelho de Paredes, lavra desde as 01h20 um fogo numa zona de mato. No local, estão 33 bombeiros apoiados por nove viaturas. Pelas 12h00 de hoje deflagraram chamas em Vilarelho, Baião, que estão a ser combatidas por nove bombeiros, auxiliados por três viaturas.
Na localidade de Ermida, Sever do Vouga, deflagrou pelas 12h35 um incêndio com uma frente activa. No local, 53 bombeiros auxiliados por 12 viaturas e um meio aéreo combatem as chamas. 
Pelas 12h57 deflagrou na localidade de Pascoal, junto ao IP5, um incêndio, que segue por esta altura com duas frentes activas. Cinquenta e oito bombeiros apoiados por 14 veículos e três meios aéreos estão no combate às chamas.
Já em Brejoeira, Coruche, 64 bombeiros, apoiados por 16 viaturas e dois meios aéreos, combatem um fogo com duas frentes activas, que deflagrou pelas 13h08.
Mais a Sul, em Brejos Carregueira, concelho de Alcácer do Sal, lavra um incêndio que está a ser combatido por 51 bombeiros, apoiados por 15 veículos e dois meios aéreos. No concelho de Grândola, em Valinho da Estrada, 36 bombeiros, apoiados por 12 veículos e um meio aéreo, combatem as chamas desde as 13h58.

Em Vila Corça, Viseu, 21 bombeiros apoiados por seis viaturas e um meio aéreo combatem um incêndio com uma frente activa, que deflagrou pelas 15h40.

Em Casal de Ermio, Lousã, deflagrou pelas 13h41 um incêndio que está a ser combatido por 53 bombeiros, apoiados por 15 veículos e um meio aéreo. 

O incêndio que lavrava em São Gonçalo, concelho de Mesão Frio, desde as 22h10 de ontem já foi dado como dominado.

Fonte: CM


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2010 às 17:33)

Novo incêndio em Senhora da Ribeira, Outar, Viseu com uma frente activa arde em campos e matagal.

Deus queira que o fogo em Vila Chã de Sá não saia de onde está, que é bem longe das casas.


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2010 às 17:41)

Bem daqui de minha casa consigo ver o incendio que lavra em Gondomar , aquilo esta a dar muito trabalho , espero que nao tenha o rumo para a serra de pias e santa justa porque se nao vai ser muito mau


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2010 às 17:49)

Incêndio em Nevogilde, concelho de Vila Verde, Braga com 1 frente activa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jul 2010 às 17:55)

boas!!
stinguer a probabilidade e pouca ja que o incendio progride para o lado de do distrito de aveiro e esta do outro lado do rio..
aqui ficam fotos do grande incendio de gondomar!

















para terminar realço que em redor da cidade de valongo estao 6 fogos activos incluindo este de gondomar.


----------



## ALV72 (26 Jul 2010 às 18:01)

Lá para os meus lados e do Lousano também arde ( Casal de Ermio ), o meu pai já esteve perto e disse que aquilo esteve mau. Pode ser que logo ponha aqui algumas fotos.
Em Coimbra ouve-se montes de carros de bombeiros a passar, só não sei é para onde !! Estou enfiado aqui em 4 paredes na baixa de Coimbra, pelo menos estou ao fresco !!

Joao


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2010 às 18:02)

*Informação da Antena 1: A25 cortada ao transito devido aos incêndios.*

ANPC: Situação operacional


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2010 às 18:10)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> boas!!
> stinguer a probabilidade e pouca ja que o incendio progride para o lado de do distrito de aveiro e esta do outro lado do rio..
> aqui ficam fotos do grande incendio de gondomar!
> 
> ...



Bem entao esses de valongo sao preocupantes , e mesmo esse de gondomar , basta mudar o vento para propagar se rapidamente em direçao a santa justa.

Relembro de há uns anos atras do violento incendio que vinha já de paredes e que se alastrou por valongo , santa justa , sao pedro da cova , serra de pias e por ai fora , ardeu tudo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jul 2010 às 18:13)

sim bem me recordo desse incendio que chegou a minha casa vindo de sobrado se nao estou em erro.
esses incendios de valongo sao relativamente pequenos o que me preocupa mais mesmo e o facto de o vento soprar forte de noite o que ja aconteceu esta noite..


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2010 às 18:17)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> sim bem me recordo desse incendio que chegou a minha casa vindo de sobrado se nao estou em erro.
> esses incendios de valongo sao relativamente pequenos o que me preocupa mais mesmo e o facto de o vento soprar forte de noite o que ja aconteceu esta noite..



Exacto , de noite via se as chamas de gondomar , o vento levantou e viu se hoje o resultado . Exacto veio de sobrado , mas existe um em paredes que se nao for dominado é preocupante com o vento de madrugada.

Relembro que o incendio que aqui chegou era a volta das 8h da manha com um vento fortissimo as chamas engoliram o monte todo , haviam as corporaçoes de lisboa , leiria , porto , valongo , gondomar , e corporaçoes do interior centro


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2010 às 18:24)

Esta tarde em coruche houve pelo menos 3 incêndios.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2010 às 18:41)

Principais focos de incêndio às 19h00:


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 19:27)

*Fogo florestal em Viseu obriga ao encerramento do IP5*


> Um incêndio, que está a lavrar há algumas horas no concelho de Viseu, obrigou a que o IP5 fosse fechado ao trânsito, entre o nó da A24 e o nó de Pascoal, informou fonte do Destacamento de Trânsito.
> 
> De acordo com o comandante do Destacamento de Trânsito de Viseu, Filipe Soares, o IP5 está intransitável nos dois sentidos desde as 16:00, porque o incêndio chegou às bermas desta via.
> 
> ...


----------



## PauloSR (26 Jul 2010 às 19:28)

Impressionante a quantidade de incendios. Todos os anos se repete o mesmo cenário.


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2010 às 19:35)

ThaZouk disse:


> Impressionante a quantidade de incendios. Todos os anos se repete o mesmo cenário.




Tem calma porque com a quantidades de dias que vamos ter de calor extremo e aliado a baixas humidades nao vejo cenario bom


----------



## Skizzo (26 Jul 2010 às 19:43)

Deve estar algum incendio no distrito do Porto, pois vêm-se nuvens na zona de Gaia.


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2010 às 19:49)

Skizzo disse:


> Deve estar algum incendio no distrito do Porto, pois vêm-se nuvens na zona de Gaia.



Uma é a de gondomar , e agora chegam nuvens de fogos de paredes e afins


----------



## Lousano (26 Jul 2010 às 19:57)

Nos incêndios aqui na Lousã existiu um facto curioso.

O incêndio de Casal de Ermio era de maior dimensão, mas quando iniciou o de Meiral é que surgiram vários meios aéreos para o combater, apesar de ser mais afastado de residências.

Poderá ser algo da protecção da serra, em virtude da mancha florestal deste último se prolongar para a serra.


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2010 às 20:12)

O fumo e cheiro a queimado do incêndio de Alcácer já chegou aqui à região


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2010 às 20:33)

Na animação do sat24 distinguem-se 10 focos distintos, embora infelizmente hajam ainda mais...








> *Quase 800 bombeiros lutam contra 18 incêndios*
> No Porto há registo de casas ardidas. Aldeia ficou isolada em Santa Maria da Feira
> 
> Às 20:10 desta segunda-feira estavam activos 18 incêndios em Portugal. No terreno estão pelo menos 781 bombeiros apoiados por 211 viaturas e vários meios aéreos. Os distritos mais afectados são os do Porto e de Viseu, com quatro cinco e quatro incêndios respectivamente.
> ...



 Incêndio em Baião
 Incêndio em Gondomar


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2010 às 21:00)

Estremoz: céu encorberto por nuvens de cinzas na linha do horizonte (noroeste e oeste).


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2010 às 21:30)

Fumo do incêndio do distrito de Setúbal.
Sudeste, sul e sudoeste:




21:00 - Incêndio com duas frentes activas. Comandante das Operações de Socorro (COS) - Segundo Comandante Operacional Distrital (2º CODIS). Posto de Comando Operacional (PCO), junto da localidade de Chaparralinho. Grupo Reforço Incêndios Florestais de Beja a caminho do Teatro de Operações. 21:21 - Accionado 1 Grupo de Reforço Incêndios Florestais de Lisboa. 21:23 - Accionado Grupo da Força Especial de Bombeiros (FEB). 

É neste momento combatido por 196 bombeiros e 59 veículos.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2010 às 21:37)

Uma autêntica palhaçada este incêndio em Vila Chã de Sá, perto do Campo de Futebol, ora se apaga ora o ateiam outra vez noutro lado... Há gente mesmo muito estúpida...

















A última mostra o quão perto esteve das habitações...


----------



## ACalado (26 Jul 2010 às 21:43)

Pedro disse:


> Uma autêntica palhaçada este incêndio em Vila Chã de Sá, perto do Campo de Futebol, ora se apaga ora o ateiam outra vez noutro lado... Há gente mesmo muito estúpida...
> 
> 
> 
> A última mostra o quão perto esteve das habitações...



Olha Pedro o facto de o incêndio reacender não quer dizer seja mão humana, é provável que seja através de projecção aérea de partículas incandescentes e não podemos esquecer as condições de temperatura, humidade, velocidade e intensidade do vento adversas, isso tudo conta para um possível reacendimento.


----------



## ACalado (26 Jul 2010 às 21:46)

A esta hora encontram-se 12 incêndios activos, esperemos que com o cair na noite e com a consequente descida da temperatura ajude o combate.

http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2010 às 22:04)

spiritmind disse:


> Olha Pedro o facto de o incêndio reacender não quer dizer seja mão humana, é provável que seja através de projecção aérea de partículas incandescentes e não podemos esquecer as condições de temperatura, humidade, velocidade e intensidade do vento adversas, isso tudo conta para um possível reacendimento.



Nem mais , aquando do incendio de valongo em 2006 , as particulas incandescentes pegavam fogo em tudo que tinha arvores , mesmo em sitios como entre 2 predios e afins :S

E nesse dia fui para a praia de matosinhos e era a ver cair cinza do ceu tendo a praia ficado coberta de cinza :S


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Jul 2010 às 22:08)

Ui... Que pessimo cenario. Faz-me lembrar o Algarve no Verão de 2007, em que o Sol ficou tapado e "chovia" cinza. A piscina e os carros cheios de cinza..


----------



## sandra santos (26 Jul 2010 às 22:11)

e os incêndios no Algarve no dia 14 de Agosto de 2003,um calor abrasador,e cinzas espalhadas por todas as ruas.. horrível mesmo


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2010 às 22:23)

sandra santos disse:


> e os incêndios no Algarve no dia 14 de Agosto de 2003,um calor abrasador,e cinzas espalhadas por todas as ruas.. horrível mesmo



Eu lembro-me de ter ido a Lagos no dia 15 de Agosto desse ano e na Via do Infante via-se tudo queimado. Mas para mim, o ano de 2004 foi o pior cenário pelo menos aqui em Olhão, cinzas por todo o lado, um calor sufocante sem sol e fumo negro à volta e ver os Canadiers virem à Ria Formosa abastecerem e rumo ao Caldeirão. Faz hoje precisamente 6 anos que tudo era negro, era só cinza.


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2010 às 22:48)

E ainda vi o aviao russo beriev aqui em valongo aquilo é enorme , para os lados da lomba ainda se ve as chamas


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 22:58)

*Incêndio em Vila Chã de Sá fez oito feridos (actual.)*



> O incêndio em Vila Chã de Sá, que se arrastou até Parada de Gonta, no concelho de Tondela, provocou ferimentos em seis civis e dois bombeiros.
> 
> Ao início da noite desta segunda-feira, encontram-se activos 14 incêndios no país, sendo os de maior dimensão, em zonas de mato, em Viseu e Santa Maria da Feira.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALV72 (26 Jul 2010 às 23:00)

Como prometido aqui vão umas fotos do incêndio desta tarde em Casal de Ermio - Lousã.
Foram tiradas pelo meu pai, já que o "je" a essa hora estava entretido no meio de papeis num prédio da baixa de Coimbra !!

Joao































Este ultimo era lá para os lados de Tondela, seria o de Chã ??


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 23:00)

*Incêndio leva GNR a proceder à evacuação da aldeia turística do Montalvo*



> A GNR vai proceder à evacuação da aldeia turística do Montalvo, devido à proximidade de um incêndio que tem uma frente ativa de cinco quilómetros e já destruiu uma vasta zona florestal desde o princípio da tarde, informaram os bombeiros.
> 
> "Temos no local 34 corporações de bombeiros dos distritos de Setúbal, Évora e Beja, com um total de 179 elementos, apoiados por 56 viaturas, e já está a caminho um grupo de reforço de Lisboa", disse à Lusa fonte do CDOS (Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro) de Setúbal.
> 
> ...


----------



## FSantos (26 Jul 2010 às 23:14)

Tenho noção de ser gente há mais ou menos 30 anos e todos os anos a história repete-se à excepção daqueles anos em que o S. Pedro resolve ajudar.
Quando é que vai ser feito algo para eliminar esta calamidade?
Pratico BTT há mais de 15 anos e nestas serras de Gondomar nunca mas nunca vi nada a ser feito para se evitarem os incendios. A vida de um pirómano (maluco ou a soldo) é demasiado fácil.
Será que a autoridade responsável pela prevenção está a fazer um bom trabalho?

http://www.pordata.pt/azap_runtime/?n=4

Tenho pena do que os meus filhos vão herdar e da factura que vão pagar pelo uso dos meios de combate.
E não é só com os fogos, reparem quando há um nevão nas estradas mais propensas a este fenómeno: pára tudo.
E quer Portugal organizar um campeonato de futebol com a Espanha?!
Não haverá assuntos mais urgentes?
Envergonho-me do que hoje vi quando vinha do trabalho pela VRI-A4: parecia Roma incendiada pelo Nero aquelas serras...


----------



## Agreste (26 Jul 2010 às 23:24)

A discussão é antiga e anda entre a falta de incentivo para a valorização florestal/agrícola (madeira/frutos secos), a desorganização da superfície florestal/agrícola (fraco emparcelamento) e a impossibilidade de se poderem reconhecer os proprietários dos terrenos (registo de propriedade desactualizado).


----------



## FSantos (26 Jul 2010 às 23:33)

Mas se é antiga e se conhecem as causas por que não há reacção?
Acham mesmo que nada pode ser feito? Quero acreditar que não.


----------



## Stinger (26 Jul 2010 às 23:57)

FSantos disse:


> Mas se é antiga e se conhecem as causas por que não há reacção?
> Acham mesmo que nada pode ser feito? Quero acreditar que não.



Isto é a pouca vergonha , tipo a serra de santa justa , castiçal , e de pias fazem parte de um enorme pulmao do distrito do porto , e salvo erro esta protegido por lei , abundam coelhos e raposas como a muito nao via . O problema é que sendo uma enorme area e toda ela protegida no papel eles nao fazem nada para a proteger , nao existe postos de vigia , depositam entulho , pneus etc , nao fazem limpeza na mata etc

Tudo isto é um enorme rastilho prestes a acontecer . O que aconteceu aqui em 2006 vai se tornar a acontecer porque nao fazem nada


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2010 às 00:50)

Hoje ao pôr-do-Sol, era possível visualizar o fumo proveniente do incêndio a Sul, em Alcácer do Sal.




Flickr


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2010 às 00:54)

*Quase mil bombeiros lutam contra 14 incêndios*

Às 23h40 desta segunda-feira estavam activos 14 incêndios em Portugal. No terreno estão pelo menos 952 bombeiros apoiados centenas de viaturas. 
No Porto, as chamas chegaram mesmo a atingir uma zona da cidade, nas Fontainhas. Uma fonte dos bombeiros disse ao tvi24.pt que arderam várias habitações. Ainda neste distrito, há registo de um incêndio em Portela de Souto, Penafiel (55 bombeiros e 17 viaturas). 
No distrito de Viseu, as chamas arderam em Pascoal e até levaram ao encerramento do IP5. No concelho de Viseu há agora outro incêndio, que começou em Vila Chã de Sá (184 bombeiros e 51 viaturas) e progrediu para o concelho de Tondela, chegando mesmo a ameaçar casas na aldeia de Parada de Gonta e a deixar oito feridos. 
Em Aveiro, lavra um violento incêndio, que chegou a isolar a população de Rebordelo, em Santa Maria da Feira (129 bombeiros e 33 viaturas). Em Fornos, Castelo de Paiva (26 bombeiros e 9 veículos) e em Domelas, Sever do Vouga (30 bombeiros e 7 viaturas) as chamas também lavram com grande intensidade. 
O distrito de Viana do Castelo regista quatro fogos. Dois no concelho de Caminha (87 bombeiros e 23 veículos), um em Ponte de Lima (33 bombeiros e 9 veículos), e outro em Arcos de Valdevez (14 bombeiros e 3 veículos). 
Em Setúbal há um incêndio com duas frentes activas em Brejos Carvalhal, Alcácer do Sal (206 homens e 67 veículos). A aldeia turística do Montalvo quase foi evacuada. 
No distrito de Braga decorrem três incêndios: em Fafe (20 bombeiros e cinco viaturas), Póvoa de Lanhoso (30 bombeiros e nove viaturas) e Vieira do Minho (16 bombeiros e quatro viaturas). 
Um outro incêndio lavra ainda no distrito da Guarda, mais concretamente em Quintas de Santo António, no concelho de Sabugal (59 homens e 15 veículos). 

TVI24


----------



## tsunami (27 Jul 2010 às 01:48)

Estive no fogo de Casal do Ermio, foi um combate dificil, neste momento está em vigilância com alguns pequenos reacendimentos, mas nada de preocupante. Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia de amanhã, se calhar mais do mesmo. Espero que não.


----------



## Stinger (27 Jul 2010 às 08:31)

Sirene dos bombeiros a dar , incendio em santa justa outra vez mer@@


----------



## amando96 (27 Jul 2010 às 08:42)

FSantos disse:


> Mas se é antiga e se conhecem as causas por que não há reacção?
> Acham mesmo que nada pode ser feito? Quero acreditar que não.



Deviam meter os presos a limpar mata, tal como noutros países os metiam a fazer caminhos de ferro, mão de obra á borla =


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jul 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia mais mais uma vez chegado de valongo!
Registam-se 4 incendios visiveis um em recarei outro em penafiel e outros 2 para os lados de lousada.
O de recarei e algo preocupante isto porque o fumo e as faulas estao a ir para o lado da serra de pias e santa justa aliado ao muito vento pode ser uma situaçao complicada.


e mais um incendio em gondomar.. segundo a PC


----------



## Teles (27 Jul 2010 às 09:47)

Deviam meter os presos a limpar mata, tal como noutros países os metiam a fazer caminhos de ferro, mão de obra á borla = 

Floco de neve , também deviam de te lavar a roupa?
Desculpa mas , não concordo , se todos limpassem o que é seu muito era evitado , mas estão todos á espera que alguém os vá fazer por eles , até que o um dia um incêndio o faz e depois , vão chorar e dizer que a culpa é do estado ou de outro qualquer , esquecendo que a maior culpa foi mesmo a deles.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 09:49)

Ainda estamos no período da manhã, e já a lista de incêndios na página da protecção civil é enorme...


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jul 2010 às 09:55)

Impressionante, o incendio em Sobradelo da Goma - Póvoa de lanhoso, no monte do Merouço, não dá tréguas


----------



## frederico (27 Jul 2010 às 10:24)

Relato dois incêndios perto da minha casa, a Norte do Hospital de S. João.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (27 Jul 2010 às 12:55)

Boa tarde desculpem o off topicc, analisando a página da ANPC existem neste momento 15 Fogos activos em Portugal continental, e nenhum deles esta mobilizado qualquer equipa da Forças Especial de Bombeiros (FEB), este grupo que existe e é pago pelos contribuintes para que serve então , mas uma vez peço desculpa aos administradores porque nao sei é legitimo estar aqui a falar disso, mas sempre mostro um pouco de revolta,


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jul 2010 às 12:59)

Sobradelo da Goma - Póvoa de Lanhoso continua com uma grande frente activa, e diversos reacendimentos prontamente controlados. Depois de um noite infernal (a ver pelas imagens da RTP) onde ameaçou três povoações (uma delas a aldeia turistica de carreira), eis que segue o incendio em direcção ao concelho de Viera do Minho. Salienta-se a colaborações de dois canadair's


______EDIT 13:09: 2 frentes activas neste momento


----------



## Teles (27 Jul 2010 às 13:28)

Caro ferreirinha47 , infelizmente a FEB ainda não há em todo o território nacional, porque na zona centro do país , sei que têm estado a trabalhar e bem


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Jul 2010 às 14:17)

Boas,

RTP deu agora a noticia que já contamos com 25 incendios activos!!


----------



## FJC (27 Jul 2010 às 14:39)

Boa tarde!

Desde à cerca de 30 minutos, que anda um incêndio na mata nacional (talvez entre S. Pedro de Moel e a Pedra do Ouro)!  ainda hoje estive lá a almoçar.... deve ser dos poucos locais do pais onde o calor não é insuportável.....
Fotos não meto!

Ps.: E que tal accionarem a ajuda à União Europeia para mandarem uns Canadairs antes que a situação se descontrole por completo..... Este ano as albufeiras até têm bastante água para o abastecimento da mesmas....
Em Braga (Póvoa de Lanhoso) já andam 2 Espanhóis....


----------



## ferreirinha47 (27 Jul 2010 às 14:55)

Teles disse:


> Caro ferreirinha47 , infelizmente a FEB ainda não há em todo o território nacional, porque na zona centro do país , sei que têm estado a trabalhar e bem



Certo caro Teles, so constatei um facto, em todos os incêndios activos nao ha uma FEB mobilizada,


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jul 2010 às 15:55)

FJC disse:


> Ps.: E que tal accionarem a ajuda à União Europeia para mandarem uns Canadairs antes que a situação se descontrole por completo..... Este ano as albufeiras até têm bastante água para o abastecimento da mesmas....
> Em Braga (Póvoa de Lanhoso) já andam 2 Espanhóis....



Correcção, em Póvoa de Lanhoso (Braga). Póvoa de Lanhoso é sede de concelho, pertencente ao distrito de Braga 

Quanto a esses dois canadairs, como sabes que são espanhois?

Neste momento, o incêndio segue com duas frentes em direcção a Vieira do Minho e com diversos reacendimentos.


----------



## ALV72 (27 Jul 2010 às 16:53)

]ToRnAdO[;222054 disse:
			
		

> Boas,
> 
> RTP deu agora a noticia que já contamos com 25 incendios activos!!



25 activos dos maiores e os outros ??

Por esse país fora devem ser é ás dezenas, ainda agora andavam mais um em Góis e outro em Vila Nova de Poiares que ainda não constam no mapa de incêndios.

Joao


----------



## vitamos (27 Jul 2010 às 17:01)

Imagem Aqua/MODIS  hoje ás 13h30 UTC:


----------



## Agreste (27 Jul 2010 às 17:42)

Como em qualquer vaga de calor, a juntar à diminuição da qualidade do ar estão os níveis de ozono troposférico.


----------



## Stinger (27 Jul 2010 às 18:03)

Na tvi a dizer que estao 22 incendios e vou ao site mostra que existe 28 

Incendio em valongo isto esta tramado , reacendimentos e mais reacendimentos ,o de santa justa foi dominado mas nao sei nao ...


----------



## vagas (27 Jul 2010 às 18:48)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Certo caro Teles, so constatei um facto, em todos os incêndios activos nao ha uma FEB mobilizada,



Completamente falso, nem tudo o que diz no site da protecção civil é verdade, por ex: deram o incêndio do carvalhal como extinto, deviam de la andar e ver se estava, também dizia que estavam 2 frentes eram 5, só lá tem apontado uma coluna de Lisboa (coluna Nacional ) e estão lá 2, de Santarém o mesmo, está lá um grupo da FEB que é de Estremoz entre muitas outras situações...

Quanto a FEB ainda faltam muitos distritos serem preenchidos, ainda falta muito para a força estar completamente operacional, mas para Outubro vai abrir mais 450 vagas para tentar ter tudo implementado e 100% operacional para o ano


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jul 2010 às 18:51)

vagas disse:


> Completamente falso, nem tudo o que diz no site da protecção civil é verdade [...]



Exacto, em Sobradelo da Goma - Póvoa de Lanhoso, já há bastante tempo que não está por la nenhum canadair, e ainda consta 2 aviões bombardeiros pesados


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2010 às 18:54)

ThaZouk disse:


> Exacto, em Sobradelo da Goma - Póvoa de Lanhoso, já não hà bastante tempo que não está por la nenhum canadair, e ainda consta 2 aviões bombardeiros pesados



Só uma correção, não são aviôes bombardeiros, mas sim aerotanque ligeiro ou pesado, bombardeiro é só nos helicópteros


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2010 às 18:56)

*Dezenas de incêndios em Portugal, com destaque para a zona de Aveiro*


> Esta terça-feira tem sido marcada por dezenas de incêndios, sobretudo no norte e centro do país, havendo registo ao fim da tarde de 27 fogos activos em 9 distritos de Portugal Continental. Aveiro tem sido a zona com mais incêndios, com destaque para um fogo a lavrar em Rebordelo, Santa Maria da Feira, há 24 horas.
> 
> Em todo o país estão no terreno quase mil bombeiros, apoiados por centenas de veículos e meios aéreos.
> 
> ...


----------



## PauloSR (27 Jul 2010 às 19:00)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Só uma correção, não são aviôes bombardeiros, mas sim aerotanque ligeiro ou pesado, bombardeiro é só nos helicópteros



Chasing Thunder,mas a descrição na legenda diz:

*HEBP* Helicópteros Bombardeiros Pesados e *AVBP* Aviões Bombardeiros Pesados


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2010 às 19:00)

Até certo ponto é normal não estar sempre tudo actualizado e 100% correcto, e se querem que vos diga, até me admira ter tanta coisa actualizada, em Portugal nem estamos acostumados a tal eficiência e rapidez/partilha de informação dos serviços públicos ao público. É uma das coisas que até me parece funcionar relativamente bem....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2010 às 19:09)

ThaZouk disse:


> Chasing Thunder,mas a descrição na legenda diz:
> 
> *HEBP* Helicópteros Bombardeiros Pesados e *AVBP* Aviões Bombardeiros Pesados



Pois, podesse dizer das duas formas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2010 às 21:17)

Passou, neste momento, 2 carros de bombeiros. E vai mais um. Aguardar pela informação do site da protecção civil.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 21:29)

Contraste entre a nebulosidade (leia-se fumo.. muito fumo..) a norte causada pela quantidade inúmera de incêndios, e as nebulosidade a sul que gerou algumas descargas no mar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Jul 2010 às 22:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Passou, neste momento, 2 carros de bombeiros. E vai mais um. Aguardar pela informação do site da protecção civil.



Isso foi em Olhão?


----------



## FJC (28 Jul 2010 às 00:57)

ThaZouk disse:


> Correcção, em Póvoa de Lanhoso (Braga). Póvoa de Lanhoso é sede de concelho, pertencente ao distrito de Braga
> 
> Quanto a esses dois canadairs, como sabes que são espanhois?
> 
> Neste momento, o incêndio segue com duas frentes em direcção a Vieira do Minho e com diversos reacendimentos.



Sei que são espanhóis, pois aparece essa referência na descrição detalhada do incêndio.

"27/7  	 9:12  	 Accionados 2 Aviões Bombardeiros Pesados Canadair Espanhóis."
Fonte: http://www.proteccaocivil.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2010 às 12:56)

> *Incêndios: Bruxelas anuncia chegada de dois aviões italianos a Portugal ao início da tarde *
> 
> A Comissão Europeia anunciou hoje que dois aviões italianos de combate a incêndios chegarão ao início da tarde a Ovar, depois de Portugal ter solicitado, na terça-feira, assistência através do Mecanismo Europeu de Protecção Civil.
> O executivo comunitário precisou que, devido à actual situação crítica de incêndios florestais, que deverá continuar nos próximos dias, Portugal solicitou na terça-feira à tarde “meios aéreos pesados”, designadamente dois aviões “water bomber”, tendo surgido imediatamente ofertas de três Estados-membros: França, Grécia e Itália.
> ...



Finalmente Portugal aprendeu uma coisa ser mais rápido a pedir meios aéreos a outros países europeus. Foi sempre graças aos meios aéreos que os nossos amigos europeus mandaram que conseguimos acabar com os fogos, foi em 2003, foi em 2004, foi o ano passado no Caldeirão na zona de Tavira, foi sempre graças aos meios aéreos estrangeiros.


----------



## PauloSR (28 Jul 2010 às 12:57)

Falha ao nível da actualização, na lista de ocorrencias da protecção civil. Desde as 11h que andam 2 canadairs no apoio ao incendio em Sobradelo da goma - Póvoa de lanhoso. A titulo de curiosidade, este incendio teve origem em dois pequenos fogos em concelhos vizinhos, na segunda-feira de manha, daí que ja lavra há mais de 48h.


----------



## PauloSR (28 Jul 2010 às 16:18)

Fim do Pesadelo na Póvoa de Lanhoso. Incendio totalmente dominado por volta das 15h. Há pouco presenciei uma imensa coluna de carros de combate a incendios, abandonando o local, dos quais destaco os Bombeiros de Cete, Portuenses, Gondomar, Freamunde, e no dia anterior Póvoa de Varzim, Esposende, Famalicenses, Caldas das Taipas, Barcelinhos, sem esquecer os da Póvoa de Lanhoso em que alguns deles já não descansam há imensas horas. Um bem haja não so a estes que enumerei mas tambem a todos os Bombeiros do país!


----------



## Mjhb (28 Jul 2010 às 17:09)

Os meus sinceros parabéns aos bombeiros pelo sucesso no incêndio de Povoa de Lanhoso e em muitos outros.

Entretanto, Viseu e Aveiro não têm tréguas...


----------



## Nunotex (28 Jul 2010 às 17:14)

Aqui por Braga está o céu cheio de fumo... e cinzas a cair...


----------



## rbsmr (28 Jul 2010 às 17:24)

Vejam esta imagem das colunas de fumo em evolução do Minho, Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PauloSR (28 Jul 2010 às 17:35)

Pedro disse:


> Os meus sinceros parabéns aos bombeiros pelo sucesso no incêndio de Povoa de Lanhoso e em muitos outros.
> 
> Entretanto, Viseu e Aveiro não têm tréguas...



Realmente parece que não. Aveiro e Viseu está muito complicado. Já para não falar no distrito de Viana do castelo  



Nunotex disse:


> Aqui por Braga está o céu cheio de fumo... e cinzas a cair...



Nunotex, subscrevo a descrição. Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso acontece o mesmo.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2010 às 19:19)

Existe um incêndio na zona entre Penacova e Coimbra que vai ser complicado controlar.

Não deixo fotos porque poderá incentivar alguém esta beleza morbida.


----------



## FJC (28 Jul 2010 às 19:24)

22 incêndios activos segundo o site da protecção civil. Estranho é que os 2 Canadairs Portugueses (AVBP Aviões Bombardeiros Pesados), não aparecem em nenhum incêndio, à muitas horas (desde a manhã). Só aparecem os 2 Italianos e 1 Espanhol em Castelo de Paiva - Aveiro. Será que têm alguma avaria.... só faltava isso!


----------



## ACalado (28 Jul 2010 às 19:59)

Já é perceptível o fumo na webcam resultante do incêndio do Castelejo concelho do Fundão


----------



## Skizzo (28 Jul 2010 às 20:47)

23 fogos ativos, Sever do Vouga e Venda da Giesta concentram mais meios 


Lisboa, 28 jul (Lusa) - Vinte e três incêndios lavram no Norte e Centro de Portugal Continental, sendo os de Sever do Vouga (Aveiro) e Venda da Giesta (Porto) os que mobilizam mais meios, mais de cem bombeiros cada um, informa hoje a Proteção Civil.

Segundo o portal da Autoridade Nacional da Proteção Civil, os distritos mais fustigados pelas chamas são Aveiro, Viana do Castelo, Porto e Braga.

Em Ermida, Sever do Vouga, Aveiro, o fogo reativou-se novamente às 18:02, com duas frentes ativas, que estão a ser combatidas por 132 operacionais, incluindo 116 bombeiros, apoiados por 34 viaturas.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2010 às 22:49)

Lousano disse:


> Existe um incêndio na zona entre Penacova e Coimbra que vai ser complicado controlar. *Não deixo fotos porque poderá incentivar alguém esta beleza morbida.*


----------



## ALV72 (28 Jul 2010 às 22:53)

Esta tarde ao chegar de Coimbra de mais um dia de trabalho ainda era este o panorama do incêndio de Penacova visto de Poiares.
Até metia medo.

Joao


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Jul 2010 às 22:55)

ALV72 disse:


> Esta tarde ao chegar de Coimbra de mais um dia de trabalho ainda era este o panorama do incêndio de Penacova visto de Poiares.
> Até metia medo.
> 
> Ui... Com essa coluna de fumo estava a arder muito bem e em vegetação densa!! =S


----------



## ALV72 (28 Jul 2010 às 22:59)

Lousano disse:


> Existe um incêndio na zona entre Penacova e Coimbra que vai ser complicado controlar.
> 
> Não deixo fotos porque poderá incentivar alguém esta beleza morbida.



Não deves incentivar mais que as nossa televisões, essas sim até enervam, e ás vezes só atrapalham o próprio combate aos mesmos. Mas claro, fica ao critério de cada um colocar ou não fotos.

Joao


----------



## Paulo H (28 Jul 2010 às 23:22)

spiritmind disse:


> Já é perceptível o fumo na webcam resultante do incêndio do Castelejo concelho do Fundão



O fumo envolve castelo branco desde as 18h, só pode ser do incêndio no Castelejo no Fundão.. A esta hora existe uma neblina de fumo que limita a visibilidade a não mais de 5km. O cheiro a fumo é mesmo intenso e já não corre o ar.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2010 às 23:34)

ALV72 disse:


> Não deves incentivar mais que as nossa televisões, essas sim até enervam, e ás vezes só atrapalham o próprio combate aos mesmos. Mas claro, fica ao critério de cada um colocar ou não fotos.
> 
> Joao



Tens razão.

De facto as fotos que colocas são demonstrativas do incêndio, sem realçar algum aspecto de espectáculo que poderá existir no mesmo.

Boas fotos.


----------



## FSantos (28 Jul 2010 às 23:50)

Enquanto não puserem os incendiários a roçar mato isto não vai lá.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jul 2010 às 00:00)

FSantos disse:


> Enquanto não puserem os incendiários a roçar mato isto não vai lá.



Ou enquanto não puserem o exército de prevenção nas nossas florestas, ou dando apoio logístico às populações e bombeiros!! Assim não vamos lá.. Deixem-se ficar nas casernas ou nas guaritas a fazer de conta que treinam para salvar o país! Tristeza..


----------



## Stinger (29 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

Por aqui vesse a fumarada para os lados de gens :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lousano (29 Jul 2010 às 00:06)

Paulo H disse:


> Ou enquanto não puserem o exército de prevenção nas nossas florestas, ou dando apoio logístico às populações e bombeiros!! Assim não vamos lá.. Deixem-se ficar nas casernas ou nas guaritas a fazer de conta que treinam para salvar o país! Tristeza..



O problema é cultura, não mais que isso.

Praticamente, todos os incendiários estão identificados, mas testemunhar esse facto é outro problema... outro facto é a prova de que foi tal pessoa a provocar o incêndio, um pormenor essencial num processo crime.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2010 às 00:42)

Lousano disse:


> O problema é cultura, não mais que isso.



O problema também pode estar associado a outros factores, nomeadamente aos grandes interesses económicos que se movem em torno da floresta, de forma directa ou indirecta.
Mas isso teria pano para mangas e a ser discutido noutro tópico mais específico (que não neste tópico, que é de seguimento).


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2010 às 15:11)

Neste momento, estão 4 fogos activos, um deles dominado.

O problema não é das televisões darem cobertura, não é de mostrar fotos, o problema é muito pior.

Então vamos lá ver, as televisões só mostram o que é a realidade de um país, será se as televisões em Portugal não vamos mostrar os incêndios isso é tapar e desvirtuar uma realidade. Então, se não dão os incêndios, porque razão vão dar as inundações no Inverno será que não tem o mesmo impacto, ou a guerra no Iraque, ou as cheias na China. Mas as televisões só mostram uma mentalidade atrasada dos portugueses. Quantas vezes não vemos nas televisões, as pessoas todas preocupadas que o fogo anda perto das casas e vemos o mato mesmo junto às casas. os portugueses só pensam em Santa Bárbara quando faz trovões, o mesmo aplica-se aos incêndios só se lembram do fogo quando chega perto da casa. Existe alguma prevenção, entre Março a Maio e limpam o terreno à volta da sua casa, talvez uns 5% façam isso, o resto deixa estar o mato a bater nas paredes da casa, depois vem o fogo é gritam aos bombeiros, ao deus e não sei a quem mais, só se lembram quando têm o rabo a arder. Existe alguma limpeza nas florestas entre Março a Maio? Será que as televisões não deviam alertar mais as populações para prevenir os fogos? Com campanhas de sensibilização para limparem os terrenos em redor das casas? Com tantos desempregados será que o IEFP não arranja pessoal para limpar o mato entre Março e Maio? Será que a justiça em Portugal nunca funciona prendem um incendiário vão a tribunal e o juiz coloca-o em liberdade condicional, quantas vezes eles são reincidentes? Será que os bombeiros não são pessoas iguais a nós, que dão a vida por nós, e quantas vezes não vemos os bombeiros a combaterem os fogos há mais de 24 horas, sem comida e sem água e sem ninguém para os render para terem algumas horas de descanso que bem precisam? Cada um deve ter a consciência de que um dia o fogo pode vir e em minutos levar tudo se não tiverem os terrenos limpos em redor das suas casas.

Isto se calhar, não se aplica neste tópico, mas é uma forma de realmente reflectirmos sobre aquilo que fazemos para prevenir os incêndios.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jul 2010 às 15:20)

Concordo contigo, as pessoas não limpam as matas porque dá trabalho, mas depois no verão é que são elas.


----------



## Agreste (29 Jul 2010 às 16:04)

Não há nenhuma mão invisível nos fogos. O nº de pirómanos não condiz com o nº de deflagrações. Isto tem outras causas.


----------



## Paula (29 Jul 2010 às 17:06)

Incêndio em Pinheiro do Bicho, Braga. Fotos tiradas à cerca de meia hora.


----------



## belem (29 Jul 2010 às 17:19)

Eu acho que algumas matas nem deviam ser limpas, já outras a história é bem diferente ( e se devem ser limpas, não é da forma que muitas vezes vemos, em que deixam os restos de matéria vegetal a secar no chão, quando se calhar se deixassem tudo como estava, daria menos potenciais fontes de ignição)... Tudo depende dos diferentes tipos de flora predominantes.
Isto é, o nível de facilidade de combustão é bastante variável entre diferentes plantas.
Penso que a limpeza das matas, devia ser algo melhor estudado e coordenado, até porque muitas  vezes o impacto de uma limpeza é grave não só para a fauna e flora locais como até incentiva os incêndios.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jul 2010 às 17:23)

7 Incêndios Activos em Portugal.






De referir, que o Incêndio de Arouca, já está activo desde o dia 27. Julho.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2010 às 17:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> (...) Existe alguma prevenção, entre Março a Maio e limpam o terreno à volta da sua casa, talvez uns 5% façam isso, o resto deixa estar o mato a bater nas paredes da casa, depois vem o fogo é gritam aos bombeiros, ao deus e não sei a quem mais, só se lembram quando têm o rabo a arder. Existe alguma limpeza nas florestas entre Março a Maio? (...)  Com tantos desempregados será que o IEFP não arranja pessoal para limpar o mato entre Março e Maio? (...) Será que a justiça em Portugal nunca funciona prendem um incendiário vão a tribunal e o juiz coloca-o em liberdade condicional, quantas vezes eles são reincidentes?



-As televisões terão interesse em alertar as populações para a prevenção e limpeza das matas, quantas horas de antena passam sobre isso?
-Justiça em Portugal? Os grandes "beneficiários" dos incêndios nunca vão a tribunal; são muito os interesses camuflados entre os diferentes tipos de cooperações, desde o sector privado até aos organismos do próprio estado.


----------



## Stinger (30 Jul 2010 às 21:02)

Bem hoje as 17 h houve um incendio em valongo santa justa , de salientar a rapidez dos meios , bombeiros em peso e 1 helicoptero pesado e 2 Bombardeiros pesados penso eu de espanha ja que era amarelos e vermelhos

Rapidamente controlaram o incendio , se nao fosse isto ainda acontecia como em 2006 em que ardeu todo o pulmao de ar do porto


----------



## PirilauMágico (30 Jul 2010 às 23:53)

Stinger disse:


> 2 Bombardeiros pesados penso eu de espanha ja que era amarelos e vermelhos



Nope. Espanhois não eram. Ou eram os aerotanques pesados Bombardier CL215 que integram o dispositivo português e voam a partir de Seia, ou então eram os dois CL415 italianos que estão cá.


----------



## MarioCabral (31 Jul 2010 às 03:18)

Gerofil disse:


> -As televisões terão interesse em alertar as populações para a prevenção e limpeza das matas, quantas horas de antena passam sobre isso?
> -Justiça em Portugal? Os grandes "beneficiários" dos incêndios nunca vão a tribunal; são muito os interesses camuflados entre os diferentes tipos de cooperações, desde o sector privado até aos organismos do próprio estado.



Tal como já disse anteriormente, venho aqui mostrar o meu desprezo pelo rumo que este país que é o nosso tem tido neste flagelo que são os incêndios. 

1º- Antes de mais é preciso prevenir os incêndios....Como? "Obrigar" os proprietários a limparem os terrenos, fiscalizar as limpezas dos mesmos e atribuir tanto ao exército português como aos presidiários, beneficiários de rendimento de social de inserção e outros a contribuírem para "limpar" o nosso Portugal...

2º - Se isso vai resolver tudo?Óbvio que não...! Penas muito pesadas para pirómanos, e se os querem manter cá fora, pelo menos nas épocas criticas que os mantenham em hospitais psiquiátricos ou afins...

3º - Em relação aos bombeiros coloco algumas reticencias...e acreditem que já fui eu próprio a dar alerta para alguns incêndios...!Espero que aquilo que digo não corresponda à verdade, mas já presenciei alguns incêndios terem deflagrado após a passagem de alguns aviões que supostamente estariam no combate a outros...espero bem que eles não justifiquem o seu trabalho com a estupidez de provocar fogo...tal como eu trabalho na área da saúde e não quero ninguém doente para ter onde trabalhar...

4º - Meios mais eficazes...é muito importante no inicio de um inicio existirem meios que consigam "cortar o mal pela raiz" e não esperam que as coisas compliquem para chegar alguém ao local...

5º (e por último) - A culpa é da cultura pobre dos portugueses em protegerem o que é deles, e do governo que se mantém inerte a todas as perdas de hectares que temos anualmente...estou farto de ver tudo a arder...estou farto de chegar à Povoa de Cervães todos os fins de semana e sentir que um dia destes, todo o trabalho que tenho tido para manter aquilo que é meu vivo se perca por causa de um estúpido...
Criem equipas de vigilância permanentes nas zonas de risco, de preferência alguém que conheça a zona...chega de incêndios...


----------



## PirilauMágico (31 Jul 2010 às 09:50)

MarioCabral disse:


> Tal como já disse anteriormente, venho aqui mostrar o meu desprezo pelo rumo que este país que é o nosso tem tido neste flagelo que são os incêndios.



Realmente é caso para isso, para sentir amargura pelo rumo do país, sendo, porém, que o país tem um problema sério que é ser habitado por portugueses. Não têm cuidado nenhum, não respeitam nada, fazem o que querem e não medem consequências. 

Existem pirómanos, concerteza. Mas não pensemos que o país arde tanto por causa dos pirómanos. Arde muito, provavelmente mais até, por causa do pastor que vai às escondidas pegar fogo à pastagem, por causa do proprietário que quer ver-se livre do amontoado de sobrantes que tem nas traseiras da casa, etc. 

Por mais que se ouçam avisos de que é proíbido fazer fogo, o português não quer saber.

E mais... que seria do portuguesinho se a sua festinha da terreola não tivesse o seu foguetinho?

Com os portugueses que temos, não há bombeiros nem sapadores nem nada que aguente.


----------



## Agreste (31 Jul 2010 às 12:46)

O primeiro incêndio que eu vi foi em 1989 em Aljezur já nos últimos dias de Agosto. Segundo a resolução do tribunal, o que se apurou pela investigação da GNR foi que o fogo começou por negligência quando um agricultor idoso se dispôs a amolar alguns machados e outros utensílios agrícolas e pegou fogo ao pasto perto do alpendre da casa. O fogo durou quase uma semana e fez uma boa limpeza. O falatório que logo começou relacionou o incêndio (outra vez a mão invisível) com o facto do Governo de Cavaco Silva ter declarado oficial o Parque Natural do Sudoeste Alentejano e Costa Vicentina e a especulação imobiliária. A indemnização apurada pela perda de rendimento em cerca de 10 Ha (terreno do meu tio com sobreiros, alguns pinheiros e uma pequena horta) foi, creio eu, de 38 escudos porque o senhor não tinha muitos bens materiais. Muitos nada receberam porque nem se deram ao trabalho de contabilizar as perdas, porque em boa verdade, a não ser o medronho pouco rendimento a terra dava.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2010 às 12:57)

O incêndio de 2004 que começou em Almodôvar também foi de uma queimada de um agricultor, durou cerca de uma semanae dizimou a Serra do Caldeirão quase por completo. Começou em Almodõvar e devido ao vento de Norte e a temperatura superior a 40ºC fez o resto, o fogo veio por ali a baixo e só parou em Barranco do Velho graças ao vento que mudou para leste e aos meios aéreos que a Europa enviou, senão tinha só parado no Guadiana como muitos já pensavam. O ano passado o incêndio na Serra do Caldeirão na zona de Tavira foi o mesmo, meios aéreos portugueses falharam não fosse a rápida intervenção dos 2 Canadiers espanhóis tinha sido mais uma desgraça. Os incêndios no Algarve só se apagam com os meios aéreos estrangeiros porque será?


----------



## PirilauMágico (31 Jul 2010 às 14:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O incêndio de 2004 que começou em Almodôvar também foi de uma queimada de um agricultor, durou cerca de uma semanae dizimou a Serra do Caldeirão quase por completo.



Incêndios que começam assim, são muitos. Agora pensemos quantos milhões de euros é que uma pessoa sozinha consegue fazer o país gastar. Movimentar bombeiros, movimentar meios terrestres e aéreos... e agora é multiplicar isto por N agricultores, pastores, fumadores, "picniqueiros", etc.



algarvio1980 disse:


> Os incêndios no Algarve só se apagam com os meios aéreos estrangeiros porque será?



Não é de todo assim, o Algarve também tem meios aéreos, poucos é certo (penso que dois ou três helicópteros), mas o país não tem muitos e o problema está mais a norte, não é compensador colocar muitos meios aéreos no Algarve, até porque os incêndios apagam-se em terra, não se pode ter a ideia de que o meio aéreo tem de ir a todas ou que é indispensável, porque não é. 

Os Bombardier CL 215 estão em Seia, e de Seia a qualquer ponto do distrito de Faro vai um esticão. Um avião desses que se desloque de Seia ao Algarve tem de parar pelo meio para abastecer senão não tem tempo para fazer trabalho. Se os espanhois tiverem aviões mais perto (não sei se têm) é natural que lhes peçam ajuda.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Ago 2010 às 15:30)

Quem quiser ver um  fogo em directo va ate ao site do MeteoConstacia e pode seguir na webcam com video em tempo real.


----------



## lsalvador (1 Ago 2010 às 15:39)

Felizmente ja se deixou de ver fumo. A ver vamos se foi so mesmo um fogo de vista e não passe disso.


----------



## PirilauMágico (1 Ago 2010 às 15:54)

lsalvador disse:


> Quem quiser ver um  fogo em directo va ate ao site do MeteoConstacia e pode seguir na webcam com video em tempo real.



Parece ter sido coisa ligeira... já nem se avista coluna de fumo.


----------



## GARFEL (1 Ago 2010 às 16:24)

lsalvador disse:


> Quem quiser ver um  fogo em directo va ate ao site do MeteoConstacia e pode seguir na webcam com video em tempo real.



Este luis é terrivel
sempre em cima do acontecimento


----------



## ALV72 (3 Ago 2010 às 15:31)

O meu pai reporta-me um incêndio de grandes proporções entre Poiares e a Lousã, podes confirmar isso Lousano ?

Joao


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2010 às 15:32)

Ferreira do Zêzere - Casal da Mata

Com 157 bombeiros, aquilo deve ser grande 

Logo agora que tenho a minha WebCam virada para Sul, se tive-se para norte poderia-se ver ainda alguma coisa, pelo menos fumo.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Ago 2010 às 16:29)

*Maior fogo em Portugal este ano destruiu 2.441 hectares*



> O maior incêndio registado em Portugal desde o início do ano consumiu 2.441 hectares na última semana de Julho, na região entre o Douro e Vouga, de acordo com os dados actualizados hoje pelo Concelho Europeu
> 
> Este incêndio ocorreu em São Miguel do Mato, com data de ignição registada a 26 de Julho, e dos 2.441 hectares consumidos 73 por cento correspondiam a floresta de folha larga, 17 por cento de floresta mista, cinco por cento de arbustos e matos e 4,8 por cento de terrenos agrícolas.
> 
> ...


----------



## ac_cernax (3 Ago 2010 às 16:44)

lsalvador disse:


> Ferreira do Zêzere - Casal da Mata
> 
> Com 157 bombeiros, aquilo deve ser grande
> 
> Logo agora que tenho a minha WebCam virada para Sul, se tive-se para norte poderia-se ver ainda alguma coisa, pelo menos fumo.



É bem visível daqui esse incêndio. Já está com alguma dimensão. E já passaram alguns carros de bombeiros por aqui.

Ouvi agora na rádio que a estrada N238 está cortada na zona de Vale Serrão, fazendo-se o desvio pela estrada de Dornes.


----------



## AnDré (3 Ago 2010 às 17:45)

*Incêndios: 32 fogos no país, seis de maior dimensão*



> 15h39m
> 
> A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil registava 32 incêndios às 15.02 horas de hoje, terça-feira, destacando seis fogos nos distritos de Viseu, Viana do Castelo, Coimbra e Lisboa pela sua dimensão ou meios envolvidos.
> 
> ...


----------



## lsalvador (3 Ago 2010 às 20:37)

Não sei se ja repararam mas é impressionante a nuvem de fumo do fogo de Ferreira Do Zezere que se ve na webcam de Meteoconstancia.


----------



## F_R (3 Ago 2010 às 20:48)

lsalvador disse:


> Não sei se ja repararam mas é impressionante a nuvem de fumo do fogo de Ferreira Do Zezere que se ve na webcam de Meteoconstancia.



Enorme mesmo a nuvem de fumo que se via de Abrantes
Neste momento já não parece estar muito activo mas o fumo gerado pelo incendio já dá a volta a Abrantes.


----------



## ALV72 (3 Ago 2010 às 21:04)

Quero aqui deixar um bem haja á excelente actuação dos meios aéreos (e terrestres ) no incêndio desta tarde na Ponte Velha ( Lousã ), se não fossem eles não sei o que seria .

Joao


----------



## Lousano (4 Ago 2010 às 01:45)

ALV72 disse:


> Quero aqui deixar um bem haja á excelente actuação dos meios aéreos (e terrestres ) no incêndio desta tarde na Ponte Velha ( Lousã ), se não fossem eles não sei o que seria .
> 
> Joao



Boas, ALV72

De facto o incêndio foi dominado em pouco tempo, muito pelo bom desempenho dos meios aéreos e terrestres. 

Mas temos de ter em mente que a fase crítica dos incêndios na nossa zona ainda está para vir, sobretudo neste ano com muita matéria combustível e que se tornará extrememante seca dentro de um mês.

Não existe qualquer precipitação há 44 dias, Julho com temperaturas que já não existiam há uns 4 anos... tudo se está a conjugar para um final de Agosto/Setembro difícil.


----------



## PauloSR (4 Ago 2010 às 18:09)

Pela Póvoa de Lanhoso há muito fumo no ar, proveniente do incêndio de Terras de Bouro, na zona de Rio Caldo, e pelo que vejo, deve ser assustador. Por volta das 16h surgiu um outro incendio, ao que me parece em Esperança (Póvoa de Lanhoso).


----------



## PauloSR (4 Ago 2010 às 19:54)

Agiganta-se o incêndio em Esperança - Póvoa de Lanhoso. Densa cortina de fumo que se vislumbra neste momento.


----------



## Agreste (4 Ago 2010 às 22:13)

Está a arder o parque de madeiras da Portucel em Albergaria-a-Velha.



> Em Albergaria-a-Velha, os bombeiros combatem um incêndio de grandes dimensões num parque de biomassas e madeiras do grupo Portucel, situado na zona industrial.
> 
> O incêndio começou por volta das 16:30 e tem uma frente activa. No terreno estão 61 homens apoiados por 14 veículos. Um helicóptero bombardeiro pesado e um heli de ataque inicial já foram accionados para o local, mas deixaram de actuar, uma vez que a água despejada já chegava às chamas em forma de vapor.
> 
> ...



http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/incendio-portucel-albergaria-a-velha-tvi24/1182485-4071.html


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2010 às 23:33)

Excelente site que descobri hoje via RAM com histórico de incêndios e área ardida estimada com recurso ao Modis:

http://firefly.geog.umd.edu/firemap/


----------



## filipept (7 Ago 2010 às 15:48)

Situação dos fogos a norte às 13:10 UTC (imagem Aqua/MODIS)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Click no link para imagem de alta resolução: http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/...fl2_143.A2010219131000-2010219131500.250m.jpg


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Ago 2010 às 17:34)

Mais um incêndio, este visível cá de casa.







[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Já se ouvem as sirenes dos bombeiros aqui de Moreira da Maia...


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 17:37)

Aqui o fumo foi trazido pelo vento de Norte, começa já a sentir-se aquele odor insuportável de eucalipto e pinheiro a arder...


----------



## DMartins (7 Ago 2010 às 18:16)

nimboestrato disse:


> Mais um incêndio, este visível cá de casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois, essa coluna de fumo avista-se de Guimarães.
Venho agora de Ponte de Lima de mais uma jornada de pesca, e o panorama é desolador.
4 fogos activos em Ponte de Lima, um deles de média/grande dimensão, mais
esse que o Nimboestrato referiu,
um em Gonça, Guimarães, que lavra desde ontem,
e um na zona de Póvoa de Lanhoso/Gerês (não sei precisar pois vi ao longe), de grandes dimensões também.
Da facto triste e desolador.
Uma palavra para aqueles que os combatem, e que merecem tudo, pois mais não posso dar...Obrigado!!


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Ago 2010 às 18:38)

É impressionante a dimensão dos dois principais fogos que alastram no norte de portugal                                                           http://www.sat24.com/homepage.aspx?html=zoom&xas=20&yas=380

Reparem no fumo nas imagens de satélite


----------



## PirilauMágico (7 Ago 2010 às 19:32)

É uma coisa absolutamente chocante.
Penso que todos aqui sabemos (espero) que não é o calor que faz isto. Não sei que portugueses temos, mas devem ser pequeninos e muito reles. E não são só os bandidos que fazem isto de propósito, são também os outros que não têm cuidado com o que fazem e causam "acidentes".

Com os nossos espaços florestais há incêndios impossíveis de travar, em que a única estratégia possível é deixar arder até acabar o combustível. Para coisas como as que vemos não é questão de ter 100 ou 10000 bombeiros, nem de ter 5 ou 500 meios aéreos. É irrelevante. É uma questão, tão só, de que estes espaços florestais não precisavam sequer começar a arder. 

Estou cansado de ver o que vejo. É triste e desmoralizador.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Ago 2010 às 21:02)

Com o cair da noite é agora possível ver a frente de fogo que lavra na zona do Alvão... Pela localização da mesma penso poder afirmar que se encontra já em  Vila Pouca de Aguiar bem perto da A24.


----------



## Profetaa (8 Ago 2010 às 00:30)

Hoje por volta das 16h era visivel de minha casa esta coluna de fumo que faz lembrar um vulcão, julgo pelo posicionamento e pela intensidade que era do incêndio de S. Pedro do Sul (a mais de 100kms da minha casa). Nem quero imaginar o que será no local...Pode ser que amanhã apareça alguma chuva para ajudar....






http://img807.imageshack.us/img807/4854/dsc0258.jpg


----------



## Vince (8 Ago 2010 às 01:25)

Profetaa disse:


> Hoje por volta das 16h era visivel de minha casa esta coluna de fumo que faz lembrar um vulcão, julgo pelo posicionamento e pela intensidade que era do incêndio de S. Pedro do Sul (a mais de 100kms da minha casa). Nem quero imaginar o que será no local...Pode ser que amanhã apareça alguma chuva para ajudar....




Imagen dramática sem dúvida. Já foi aqui referido por outros, este tipo de nuvens chamam-se pyrocumulus, além de hoje vão aparecer (infelizmente) nos próximos dias também. São pyrocumulus, como existe instabilidade na atmosfera as nuvens dos incêndios também tendem a ter maior desenvolvimento vertical. E quando existe humidade a partir de certa altura, criam no topo verdadeiras nuvens por condensação que parecem um normal cumulonimbus, podendo mesmo provocar descargas eléctricas como uma qualquer outra trovoada. Pode até dar-se o caso de havendo instabilidade e nem haver pelo país condições/forçamentos que rompam as inversões da superfície, serem apenas os incêndios a conseguirem-no. Muitas vezes com imagens mais próximos destas nuvens, até se consegue reconhecer a zona onde elas romperam a inversão.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Ago 2010 às 18:40)

Por aqui chove, pela testa abaixo, como se costuma dizer!

Cheira muito a queimado, 2 incêndios nos concelhos vizinhos de Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Montalegre tornam o ambiente na rua desagradável, tornando o calor ainda mais abafante


----------



## Mjhb (8 Ago 2010 às 18:44)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por aqui chove, pela testa abaixo, como se costuma dizer!
> 
> Cheira muito a queimado, 2 incêndios nos concelhos vizinhos de Vila Pouca de Aguiar e Montalegre tornam o ambiente na rua desagradável, tornando o calor ainda mais abafante



E em São Pedro do Sul, que apesar de ser o mais longínquo deve ser dos que mais está a afectar.

No terreno estão mais de 300bombeiros e 10 meios aéreos...


----------



## Lousano (8 Ago 2010 às 21:11)

Está em rescaldo o incêndio que assolou a serra da Lousã este fim de tarde.

Belo trabalho deste pessoal! 

Os meios aéreos perto também ajuda.


----------



## ALV72 (9 Ago 2010 às 16:20)

Não dei por nada aqui em Poiares, em que parte da Serra foi isso e a que horas ? É que o meu irmão e os colegas estiveram na zona da casa do guarda na estrada de Cacilhas em convivio e ele não me falou em nada.

Joao


----------



## Relâmpago (10 Ago 2010 às 01:27)

Profetaa disse:


> Hoje por volta das 16h era visivel de minha casa esta coluna de fumo que faz lembrar um vulcão, julgo pelo posicionamento e pela intensidade que era do incêndio de S. Pedro do Sul (a mais de 100kms da minha casa). Nem quero imaginar o que será no local...Pode ser que amanhã apareça alguma chuva para ajudar....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquando dos grandes incêndios na região Centro, consequentes à vaga de calor do verão de 2003, estas nuvens deram origem a trovoadas, embora com muito pouca precipitação. Algumas destas descargas eléctricas originaram outros incêndios graves na zona de Santarém.


----------



## Vince (10 Ago 2010 às 14:10)

> *Incêndios
> 61 bombeiros mortos em serviço numa década *
> 
> Um bombeiro da corporação de Alcobaça morreu ontem e outro ficou gravemente ferido no incêndio de São Pedro do Sul.
> ...



continua
http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1637705


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Ago 2010 às 14:26)

É de lamentar estes fogos...

Só tenho palavras de agradecimento a esses grandes homens que lutam contra as chamas, e um pesar pela perda desse bombeiro que tudo fez para garantir a segurança de todos!!

Isto é uma tristeza, o que se está a passar no norte e centro...  

Força malta do norte e centro!!


----------



## Mjhb (10 Ago 2010 às 16:25)

os meus muitos parabéns e agradecimentos aos quase 500 homens e aos diversos meios aéreos que depois de 4 horríveis dias de combate cerrado em que estes verdadeiros seres humanos arriscaram a sua vida para salvar a de outros e da floresta, deream o incêndio de São Pedro do Sul como extinto, há cerca de 2h30m.

Este incêndio deve ter sido certamente o que mais meios e homens mobilizou até ao momento, e acredito que também tenha sido o de maior área ardida.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2010 às 17:06)

*Bombeiro morreu em incêndio em Gondomar*



> Um bombeiro morreu esta tarde num incêndio em Gondomar, confirmou à Lusa fonte do Comando de Operações Distritais do Porto
> 
> Fonte do INEM diz ter recebido às 15h42 a indicação de que haveria bombeiros rodeados pelas chamas num incêndio na freguesia da Lomba.
> 
> ...


----------



## FSantos (10 Ago 2010 às 17:13)

Infelizmente é a realidade com que vivemos.

Quantas mais vidas se terão que perder até se resolver esta calamidade dos fogos no Verão?


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2010 às 19:55)

Neste momento, existem 40 incêndios activos e 23 de maiores dimensões. Norte e Centro do país completamente em chamas. Mais uma morte de uma bombeira a lamentar, Quando se ouve na televisão o minstro da Administração Interna dizer que está tudo controlado é só para enganar o povo, onde estão 56 meios aéreos que Portugal tem disponível. Nunca vi os 56 meios a actuarem todos e basta fazerem as contas. No incêndio em Terras de Bouro estão 3 aviões Canadier Espanhóis.


----------



## Agreste (10 Ago 2010 às 20:11)

«*El perfil del pirómano en España: hombre soltero, de entre 30 y 58 años, que abusa del alcohol*»

    * De nacionalidad española, tiene entre 30 y 58 años
    * No tiene una motivación clara y no hay cómplices


Tipos de incendios

Así, los denominados de tipo 'agrícola' se suelen producir por quema de rastrojos o limpieza de pastos sin autorización y son llevados a cabo por personas mayores de 60 años, casados, y pensionistas que viven en poblaciones grandes.

Los de 'clase ganadera', se inician en el interior de masas forestales o en caminos agrícolas, suelen llevarse a cabo para obtener un beneficio, se producen en invierno y sus autores tienen entre 36 y 46 años, son trabajadores autónomos del sector agrícola, y viven en poblaciones pequeñas.

El tercer conjunto de incendios forestales se inician exclusivamente en pistas forestales, se prenden sin ningún sentido y sus responsables son menores de 47 años, casados y trabajan en el sector de la construcción.

El último grupo de incendios forestales, es un cajón desastre de siniestros que no están relacionados con ninguna motivación en especial pero que comparten el haberse producido en carreteras o sendas, cometidos por cualquier tipo de persona y que responden a distintas motivaciones.


O resto aqui...

http://www.rtve.es/noticias/2010081...tre-30-58-anos-abusa-del-alcohol/345485.shtml

Um dos poucos incendios que tenho conhecimento no Algarve, no sítio do Monte Novo em Aljezur corresponde ao primeiro perfil. Queima de silvas por volta das 6 da manhã no dia 11 de Julho por um idoso.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2010 às 21:52)

*Incêndios: 41 fogos ativos ao início da noite*



> A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) registava ao início da noite de hoje 41 incêndios, estando um fogo em Mangualde a mobilizar mais de 150 bombeiros.
> 
> Segundo a página na Internet da ANPC, encontram-se naquele concelho do distrito de Viseu 158 bombeiros, apoiados por 45 veículos e três helicópteros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2010 às 22:36)

No passado Sábado 07/08/2010 fui até à Serra da Freita , o cenário era simplesmente deplorável...grande área ardida e a arder, uma serra que já de si não tinha uma grande área de pinheiros,agora ainda ficou com menos......:


















A grande coluna do Incêndio de S. Pedro do Sul vista do Alto da Serra da Freita:








No regresso ao Porto eram inúmeros os focos de incêndio, alguns de grandes proporções....enfim uma tristeza....


----------



## talingas (12 Ago 2010 às 12:10)

Deixo aqui uma imagem de Portalegre , que felizmente ainda não foi atingida por grandes incêndios , embora esteja agora a ser invadida pelo fumo proveniente de outros fogos.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Ago 2010 às 12:13)

Na minha Webcam do Meteotomar também se nota o fumo no horizonte.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Ago 2010 às 16:48)

Aldeia evacuada em Arcos de Valdevez

80 adultos e 12 crianças tiveram de ser retirados da  localidade de Vilar de Soente, Arcos de Valdevez, devido a avanço das chamas.

O incêndio tem várias frentes ativas e nas últimas horas as chamas passaram a ameaçar as habitações daquela povoação, o que levou à evacuação.

No local estão 114 homens, 20 viaturas e quatro meios aéreos, informou a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil. 

O ministro da Administração Interna, Rui Pereira, garantiu que o Governo "está a fazer tudo" o que é possível para combater os incêndios florestais e anunciou a contratação de mais dois meios aéreos para reforçar o dispositivo.


Fonte: Record


----------



## Paulo H (12 Ago 2010 às 17:13)

]ToRnAdO[;224262 disse:
			
		

> Aldeia evacuada em Arcos de Valdevez
> 
> 80 adultos e 12 crianças tiveram de ser retirados da  localidade de Vilar de Soente, Arcos de Valdevez, devido a avanço das chamas.
> 
> ...



Pelos vistos, o governo não está a fazer tudo!

Hoje no Jornal da 1h (RTP1), o exército emitiu um comunicado em forma de resposta, no sentido de estarem disponíveis, contudo não obtiveram qualquer orientação nesse sentido!

Para mim, isto é uma vergonha!! Se o Governo quisesse mesmo ajudar, teria dado orientações ao exército, que poderia muito bem ajudar em todas as situações logísticas (transporte, resgate de populações), abastecimento de combustível para os bombeiros, meios necessários às populações (comida, roupa, medicamentos)! A Força Aérea se recebesse também orientações, poderia ceder os seus helicópteros (que deveriam estar adaptados para estas situações) ou para resgate de cidadãos, e poderia contribuir com pilotos (podendo mesmo requisitá-los se estivessem de férias) de aeronaves.

Que vergonha!!


----------



## jonhfx (13 Ago 2010 às 09:56)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


> Madeira: Incêndio florestal junto a casas na Camacha
> 
> Um incêndio florestal deflagrou hoje no sítio das Águas Mansas, nas zonas altas da freguesia da Camacha, no concelho de Santa Cruz, junto a áreas habitadas, disse o presidente da câmara.
> 
> ...



Além deste é possível ver 2  Incêndios a lavrar para as zonas sobranceiras ao Curral das Freiras, não está fácil


----------



## Knyght (13 Ago 2010 às 10:04)

Na Madeira bem faz falta um Helicóptero que seja possível apoiar no verão ao combate aos fogos já que ontem presenciei um combate ao fogo florestal na eira do serrado (onde tinha ido tomar café) e de lá já não ia saindo mas é um combate muito limitado da estrada para o monte.

Sem meios não há milagres e com o vento que promete hoje não sei se os fogos hoje não irão piorar.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2010 às 12:58)

*Mais de 68.000 hectares já arderam em Portugal*



> Desde o início do ano já arderam mais de 68 mil hectares em Portugal. A informação foi revelada hoje pelo Sistema Europeu de Informação de Fogos Florestais
> 
> O maior incêndio registado em Portugal desde o início do ano consumiu 4797 hectares, na semana passada, na região de Dão e Lafões, de acordo com os registos de satélite actualizados hoje pelo Concelho Europeu.
> 
> ...


----------



## FJC (13 Ago 2010 às 14:34)

Boa tarde! 

Pela pagina da Protecção Civil neste momento estão 5 incêndios activos no Parque Nacional da Peneda Geres! Para pessoas que como eu, adoram passar férias e passear naquele parque, até tenho receio em lá voltar!
Infelizmente vejo que os Governantes nada aprendem com este descalabro! E vamos mesmo assistir à perda dos nossos parques naturais!!! Mais ano menos ano!!!!
O que nos fará mais falta, submarinos ou 922 carros novos para os estado (alguns de muitos exemplos), ou equipar os bombeiros para esta ameaça!? E que tal mais uns canadairs!!!??? Com as condições que temos para eles abastecerem, não é com 2 que amenizamos o problema!!!
Assim o nosso 1º Ministro evitava de interromper as férias.... tadinho!!!! 

Desculpem, mas este assunto começa-me a enervar profundamente!!! Espero bem de não ter de faltar de novo ao trabalho, para ir ajudar a salvar a casa dos meus pais, como à uns anos nos grandes incêndios de Figueiró dos Vinhos!!!!
Cumprimentos.


----------



## jonhfx (13 Ago 2010 às 15:23)

FJC...pare de bater na compra dos Submarinos ou antes de bater aconselho a ler isto: http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/portugal/interior.aspx?content_id=1534971
O problema das Florestas no nosso País é o crescente despovoamento rural, falta de limpeza das matas, a impunidade que os pirómanos gozam; até poderia enumerar muitas mais,incluído a falta de meios, mas quando por dia acontecem mais de 400 incêndios não carro de bombeiro,corpo de bombeiros ou meio aéreo que nos valha! 

De volta ao assunto dos incêndios, o Funchal está coberto por fumo, o incêndios em Santa Cruz e zona do Curral das Freiras continuam muito activos ( visível pelas webcam's ) 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sunderlandz (13 Ago 2010 às 18:12)

*Zonas altas do Funchal em chamas!!!*
O vento que se faz sentir nas zonas montanhosas é muito forte, o que vai dificultar ainda mais a tarefa dos bombeiros.


----------



## jonhfx (13 Ago 2010 às 19:26)

O exercito está empenhado no combate a Incêndios e segue o exemplo da ANPC ao disponibilizar online os meios que têm empenhados no combate a incêndios:
http://www.emgfa.pt/pt/operacoes/forcasarmadaeaprotcivil/apoioanpc

Por aqui a situação continua preocupante 


> *Todas as corporações de bombeiros no terreno*
> Governo garante que não há registo de vítimas
> Actualizado há 20 minutos e 7 segundos.
> Jorge Freitas Sousa
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2010 às 19:33)

*Incêndio ameaça Mata Nacional do Reboredo em Torre de Moncorvo*



> Um incêndio com duas frentes está a ameaçar a Mata Nacional do Reboredo, em Torre de Moncorvo, estando a ser combatido por cerca de 50 operacionais apoiados por 12 veículos e um helicóptero.
> 
> Em declarações à Lusa, fonte do comando dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Torre de Moncorvo, avançou que o incêndio, que teve início cerca das 15.30 horas, lavra em duas frentes que «constituem uma ameaça para a Mata Nacional do Reboredo».
> 
> ...


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2010 às 19:43)

aqui fica o registo das colunas de fumo na serra da estrela, a coluna mais visivel é em carvalhal da louça - paranhos da beira ( conçelho de seia) 










nao tenho a certeza mas acho que o helicopetro pesado que temos aqui em santa comba, esta com problemas, esteve quase toda a tarde na base cheio de pessoal de volta dele... esperemos que nao seja nada de mais, entretando ja levantou e foi virado a serra da estrela...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2010 às 19:44)

*Quase 250 homens combatem fogo no Belas Clube de Campo*


> Cerca de 243 bombeiros estão a combater um incêndio que deflagrou às 17h42 no Belas Clube de Campo, em Sintra.
> 
> O incêndio segue com uma frente activa, estando no local 72 viaturas e um helicóptero. No local estão já o presidente da Câmara de Sintra, Fernando Seara, o comandante operacional distrital de Lisboa e o comandante operacional distrital.
> 
> abola.pt



Se antes de ontem ardeu hoje volta ao mesmo, e penso que não seja reacendimento.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Ago 2010 às 19:54)

jonhfx disse:


> O exercito está empenhado no combate a Incêndios e segue o exemplo da ANPC ao disponibilizar online os meios que têm empenhados no combate a incêndios:
> http://www.emgfa.pt/pt/operacoes/forcasarmadaeaprotcivil/apoioanpc



Mesmo assim considero que é pouco, 1090 efectivos. Quantos militares temos em Portugal nos seus quartéis? A ajuda dos militares no nosso país, é só comparavel à ajuda destes em missões fora do país, não chega! Mas é melhor que nada.. Desculpem mas, quando um incêndio como em S.Pedro do Sul demora mais de 1 semana a extinguir-se isto da-nos a volta à cabeça! E o do gerês para lá caminha..


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2010 às 20:58)

*Activado protocolo que permite a bombeiros atravessar a fronteira*



> O Governo Civil de Braga e o seu congénere da província de Ourense, na Galiza, Espanha, activaram terça-feira o protocolo de cooperação que permite a entrada de bombeiros no território do país vizinho para combater ou prevenir incêndios
> 
> O governador civil de Braga, Fernando Moniz, adiantou que os bombeiros e outras forças operacionais galegas têm desenvolvido acções preventivas junto à fronteira, podendo agora fazê-lo no próprio território do Parque Nacional português, se tal for necessário.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2010 às 22:02)

Uma pequena animação da webcam da NetMadeira entre as 18 e as 20h:





(c) NetMadeira http://www.netmadeira.com/webcams-madeira


A imagem de satélite desde manhã até ao final da tarde. 





(c) Eumetsat http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/


O tempo na Madeira nos últimos dias esteve sob influência duma massa de ar africana quente e seca (tempo de leste) tal como o continente esteve alguns dias, e na Madeira tal como sucedeu no continente, as grandes crises de incêndios acabam por estar quase sempre relacionadas a estas situações meteorológicas. 

Ironicamente hoje até está lá a chegar outra massa de ar mais fresca e húmida, mas não impediu todos estes incêndios, provavelmente até os agravou devido ao aumento da intensidade do vento associado à mesma.

*GFS de ontem 18z às 24z de hoje
Temperatura e vento aos 850hPa (sensivelmente 1600 metros nestes dias)*










*Modis ontem e hoje*





(c) Modis http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/


*Modis/Aqua esta tarde:*





(c) Modis http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2010 às 22:05)

Uma noção de como as coisas estavam esta tarde pela Madeira.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XGBlgWxUss"]YouTube- Serras do Funchal[/ame]


----------



## Hawk (13 Ago 2010 às 23:59)

Ontem tive oportunidade de ligar dois dos picos mais altos (Pico do Arieiro ao Pico Ruivo) da Madeira, a pé. Já há muito que não fazia uma destas caminhadas que me habituei desde pequeno e como tal tirei centenas de fotos a contemplar as belas paisagens desta cordilheira central da ilha. Numa conversa entre amigos, felicitavamo-nos pelo facto deste estar a ser um ano calmo em termos de incêndios florestais, principalmente tendo como comparação o continente português.

Infelizmente, nem 24 horas depois, a ilha acorda em chamas. Com particular intensidade no Funchal ao longo deste dia. Esta é uma foto que tirei do Pico dos Barcelos ao final da tarde:






A cidade fica "amarela". O efeito da enorme nuvem de fumo a passar diante do sol devolve à cidade cores que os funchalenses estão pouco habituados. E assusta. Não tanto com medo que o fogo chegue à cidade mas porque se sabe que anos e anos de esforço para a protecção de áreas protegidas vão por água abaixo em instantes e que estes fogos potenciam o risco de aluviões no Inverno.

É difícil falar em meios suficientes na Madeira. Os meios terrestres aparentam ser suficientes durante algumas horas, mas quando o cansaço aperta não há coluna de reforço de Lisboa, Santarém, Évora...que nos valha. Os que cá estão são os que cá estão. E segundo consta, em toda a ilha são pouco mais de 400 bombeiros. Os concelhos entreajudam-se, mas eventualmente cada um  volta à sua base para acudir pequenos fogos que vão surgindo.

Os meios aéreas seriam uma mais valia? Em determinadas condições sim. Com as condições de vento, orografia e visibilidade que se verificavam esta tarde no Funchal, só um kamikaze aceitaria combater a foice vermelha a partir do céu. Além disso, na ilha não existem albufeiras, nem rios nem barragens, pelo que o grosso do reabastecimento seria feito no mar. Como sabemos, a água salgada pode também ela ter efeitos nefastos em algumas espécies.

Neste momento na ilha não está quente e a humidade é relativamente alta. Ainda assim são bastante visiveis focos de incêndio numa extensão de 5, 6 km ao longo do Funchal, para não falar nos fogos vizinhos de Câmara de Lobos e Santa Cruz que se podem juntar. Espero que amanhã tudo esteja mais calmo e apenas sobre a cinza sobre o solo funchalense. E limpar...mas não esquecer.


----------



## jonhfx (14 Ago 2010 às 00:57)

Impressionante mesmo!!!
Ontem saí do Funchal por volta das 23 horas era uma linha de fogo que ia desde do Campo da Choupana (Nacional) até à Cabeceira da Ribeira dos Socorridos ( uns 5km de extensão).
Para os lados de Santana, o Incêndio  consome  o Pico Ruivo, e zonas adjacentes...uma situação muito triste!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais imagens:
http://berdades.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2010 às 10:35)

*Área ardida já tem mais 29 mil hectares do que foi dito a Cavaco e a Sócrates *


Embora as informações tenham igualmente origem no sistema da União Europeia, a Protecção Civil avançou com uma estimativa entre 1 de Janeiro e 11 de Agosto que apontava para uma área de 45 mil hectares devorados pelo fogo - isto mesmo foi transmitido a Cavaco Silva e a José Sócrates através de um gráfico sobre as estatísticas de incêndios florestais entre 2000 e 2010.

Mas, em apenas dois dias, a dimensão da área ardida alterou-se drasticamente. Segundo dados de ontem à noite avançados pelo EFFIS, que, através de vários satélites, regista incêndios com áreas ardidas superiores a 20 hectares em toda a Europa e Norte de África, de Março até ontem o total de área ardida em Portugal ascendia a quase 74 mil hectares. Através da mesma página é possível constatar que as actualizações da área devastada entre os dias 11 a 13 ascendem a mais de 20 mil hectares - uma contabilidade surpreendente atribuída aos incêndios na serra da Estrela, no concelho de São Pedro do Sul e no Gerês.

Áreas agrícolas de fora

A discrepância de números poderá ser justificada pela quantidade de incêndios que, concentrados no Norte, têm vindo a consumir milhares de hectares de terreno entre os dias 11 e 13. Mas não só. Ao que o PÚBLICO apurou, o Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro não inclui, nos totais de área ardida, as zonas agrícolas, apesar de elas serem contabilizadas pelas estatísticas do EFFIS.

Não admira, portanto, que ontem José Sócrates tenha sublinhado que, apesar das condições meteorológicas, a actual situação não era comparável com a catástrofe de 2003, quando arderam mais de 425 mil hectares de floresta. "Se compararmos o número de ignições, as condições meteorológicas que ocorreram em anos excepcionais como 2003 e 2005, verificaremos que o grau de eficácia de combate aos incêndios melhorou muito nestes últimos anos", disse, qualificando a capacidade operacional do dispositivo de combate como "muito positiva".
(...)

37% deflagram à noite

Também ontem a ANPC tornou público que mais de um terço dos incêndios registados desde o início deste mês deflagraram durante a noite, num período de tempo interdito à utilização dos meios aéreos. Em menos de 15 dias, 37 por cento das ocorrências aconteceram entre as 20h e as 8h, quase sempre muito próximas de meios populacionais. Não se estranha, por isso, que 97 por cento dos fogos tenham origem humana, independentemente de serem consequência de actos dolosos ou negligentes.

Estas informações da ANPC levaram Cavaco Silva a salientar que, apesar de ser "difícil encontrar a margem entre negligência e dolo", os comportamentos dolosos "devem ser punidos". "A Polícia Judiciária e as forças policiais penso que estão a fazer um bom trabalho nesse sentido", acrescentou (ver texto nesta página).
(...)

Quanto à esmagadora percentagem de incêndios provocados por pessoas, Gil Martins frisou que "50 por cento são fogos por negligência, que também é crime", e que as ignições intencionais "são cerca de 18 por cento a 20 por cento". O comandante adiantou ainda que desde 24 de Julho foram registadas 7222 ocorrências, o que representa uma média de 380 por dia. 

in Pùblico


----------



## Knyght (14 Ago 2010 às 10:53)

Aqui varias imagens de satélite que retirei hoje do Eumetsat embora o Vince já tenha feito uma excelente animação mas como já tinha retirado as imagens coloquei.
http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/6971/fogos1.png
http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/5899/fogos2.png
http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/2438/fogos3.png
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/5076/fogos4.png
http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/185/fogos5.png
http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/6227/fogos6.png

Os meios aéreo na Madeira que falo seria um Helicóptero estacionado na Madeira, sem prejudicar o de socorro do Porto Santo, que pode-se fazer também socorro durante o inverno e combate a incêndios (com água do mar tenhamos paciência) logo no início dos incêndios. É que normalmente o fogo vai subindo serra acima sem possibilidade de combate de cima para baixo e a única hipótese é deixar arder esperando que a Laurisilva encarregue-se de apagar o fogo. Mas a Laurisilva fica no Norte, no sul temos de esperar até que acabe de arder 

Se existir vento espalha as frentes e o combate então fica impossível


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Ago 2010 às 11:50)

*26 incêndios activos em Portugal*



> A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC) contabilizava, cerca das 9h de hoje, 26 incêndios activos, com a situação mais complicada em Aldeia da Serra, concelho de Seia, onde 306 bombeiros combatem o fogo que lavra desde quarta-feira
> 
> Segundo a informação disponível no site da ANPC, o incêndio na Aldeia da Serra, distrito da Guarda, tem uma frente activa que está ainda a ser combatida por 88 veículos operacionais e um helicóptero bombardeiro pesado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2010 às 12:04)

> *A soldado desconhecida*
> por FERREIRA FERNANDES
> 
> Josefa, 21 anos, a viver com a mãe. Estudante de Engenharia Biomédica, trabalhadora de supermercado em part-time e bombeira voluntária. Acumulava trabalhos e não cargos - e essa pode ser uma primeira explicação para a não conhecermos. Afinal, um jovem daqueles que frequentamos nas revistas de consultório, arranja forma de chamar os holofotes. Se é futebolista, pinta o cabelo de cores impossíveis; se é cantora, mostra o futebolista com quem namora; e se quer ser mesmo importante, é mandatário de juventude. Não entra é na cabeça de uma jovem dispersar-se em ninharias acumuladas: um curso no Porto, caixeirinha em Santa Maria da Feira e bombeira de Verão. Daí não a conhecermos, à Josefa. Chegava-lhe, talvez, que um colega mais experiente dissesse dela: "Ela era das poucas pessoas com que um gajo sabia que podia contar nas piores alturas." Enfim, 15 minutos de fama só se ocorresse um azar... Aconteceu: anteontem, Josefa morreu em Monte Mêda, Gondomar, cercada das chamas dos outros que foi apagar de graça. A morte de uma jovem é sempre uma coisa tão enorme para os seus que, evidentemente, nem trato aqui. Interessa-me, na Josefa, relevar o que ela nos disse: que há miúdos de 21 anos que são estudantes e trabalhadores e bombeiros, sem nós sabermos. Como é possível, nos dias comuns e não de tragédia, não ouvirmos falar das Josefas que são o sal da nossa terra?


http://dn.sapo.pt/inicio/opiniao/in...ira%20Fernandes&tag=Opini%E3o%20-%20Em%20Foco


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2010 às 12:09)

O ponto de situação na Madeira:



> As frentes de fogo no Chão da Lagoa, Caminho dos Pretos, Montado do Barreiro e Terreiro da Luta foram dadas como extintas esta manhã pelos bombeiros. As preocupações estão agora centradas na Corujeira, Lombos e Pico do Silva, onde as chamas continuam activas e ameaçam casas.
> 
> Segundo informações dos Bombeiros Municipais do Funchal, ainda não está feito o balanço oficial aos danos causados pelos incêndios, mas o fogo terá atingido algumas habitações durante a noite passada. Os dados serão avançados mais tarde.
> 
> http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...o-no-caminho-dos-pretos-e-no-terreiro-da-luta





> Os bombeiros estão, neste momento, a tentar conter o fogo na Corujeira e nos Lombos, no Monte. A frente está activa e é a que inspira mais preocupações, já que são áreas muitos populosas.
> 
> O fogo está também activo no Pico do Silva, nas imediações do Abrigo do Pastor. Entretanto, a Estrada Regional 103 e o Caminho dos Pretos estão fechadas ao trânsito.
> 
> http://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade...o-com-frente-activa-na-corujeira-e-nos-lombos


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2010 às 12:36)

> *Tragédia com mão criminosa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in Diário de Notícias online


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2010 às 22:26)

*Incêndios terão destruído 95 por cento do Parque Ecológico do Funchal *

Os incêndios que estão a ocorrer nas serras da Madeira já queimaram toda a floresta da cordilheira central da ilha e destruiram 95 por cento do Parque Ecológico do Funchal. Para o ambientalista Raimundo Quintal, presidente da Associação dos Amigos do Parque Ecológico do Funchal, este é “um desastre bem mais grave, em termos ecológicos, que o temporal de 20 de Fevereiro”, embora sem vítimas humanas.
Do Pico do Areeiro ao Pico Ruivo, a biodiversidade foi profundamente afectada, descreve Raimundo Quintal. "O melhor núcleo de vegetação de altitude foi literalmente arrasado", acrescenta o ambientalista referindo que uma pequena população desorveira (Sorbus maderensis) desapareceu. Desta espécie endémica apenas sobreviveu na natureza uma árvore na Bica da Cana, no planalto do Paul da Serra. Importantes áreas de Laurissilva na Fajã da Nogueira e na bacia hidrográfica da Ribeira Seca do Faial também estão a ser molestadas pelo fogo. "Uma enorme delapidação da biodiversidade e um monstruoso caos de blocos à espera das próximas chuvas para correr encosta abaixo, são marcas do perigoso deserto que agora ocupa uma grande parte da cordilheira central", alerta Quintal.
O fogo, impelido por rajadas de vento da ordem dos 100 quilómetros por hora, subiu velozmente, ao início da tarde de ontem, as vertentes da Ribeira do Cidrão, vindo do fundo do Curral das Freiras. Ao chegar ao Pico do Areeiro começou a descer e queimou tudo o que encontrou pelo caminho. A plantação dos Associação dos Amigos do Parque Ecológico não escapou à voracidade das chamas e muito do trabalho realizado nos últimos dez anos foi destruído em instantes, lamenta Quintal. O presidente do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil, Luís Neri, declarou que a situação dos incêndios esteve “mais calma" neste sábado, mas alertou para o facto de haver ainda focos activos. 
Os concelhos do Funchal, Câmara de Lobos, Santa Cruz, Ribeira Brava e de Santana, fustigados pelas chamas nos últimos três dias, apresentam ainda manchas de fogos florestais que estão, no entanto, numa combustão mais lenta e com menos fulgor. "Estão sob maior controlo e já não exigem meios que não sejam os da localidade", adiantou Luís Neri.
*Alberto João Jardim diz que pirómanos devem ter "tratamento adequado"* - O governo regional identificou alguns suspeitos pela deflagração de incêndios que estão a ocorrer nas serras da Madeira, garantiu o secretário regional do Ambiente, Manuel António Correia. As informações foram enviadas à Polícia Judiciária, adiantou o governante esperando que “todos os indícios sejam investigados até ao fim” e que haja “celeridade nos processos”. Manuel António garantiu que a Polícia Florestal, cuja primeira prioridade foi ajudar no combate ao fogo, recolheu indícios em vários locais e encaminhou toda a informação para a PJ. Em causa, recordou, está um crime punível com prisão, algo que não deve ser esquecido por quem teve responsabilidades nos incêndios.
Em declarações à RTP-Madeira, que está a cobrir “as férias do presidente”, Jardim disse não ter “dúvidas que os incêndios têm origem criminosa” com o objectivo de criar “na Madeira um clima de terrorismo florestal como no Continente”. O que é preciso, defende relativamente aos pirómanos, “é apanhar a canalha e dar-lhe um tratamento adequado”, pois “o Estado de direito instituído pela República não dá conta disto”. Aos jornalistas Jardim pediu contenção nas reportagens dos incêndios, “matéria que quanto mais explorada pela comunicação social mais desperta a atenção dos pirómanos”. 
O presidente do governo regional não considerou necessário interromper as férias, a passar na ilha do Porto Santo até 31 de Agosto – período durante o qual apenas tenciona deslocar-se ao Funchal para participar na festa do Monte, no dia 15, e para discursar no Dia da Cidade, a 21 – para acompanhar a situação que, no seu entender, não exige a intervenção de meios exteriores. 

Tolentino de Nóbrega

PÚBLICO


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2010 às 22:35)

Eu destacaria antes isto:

_«O presidente do governo regional não considerou necessário interromper as férias, a passar na ilha do Porto Santo até 31 de Agosto»_

Não que eu ache que seja necessário políticos andarem a passear no final das tragédias a mostrarem-se para as televisões. Nada disso, antes pelo contrário, falo mesmo de ontem, de gestão de crise, devem ter sido horas dramáticas, quem conhece a Madeira sabe que incêndios com vertentes daquelas e com vento tão intenso deve ter sido uma coisa terrível, assustadora e caótica, e nessas horas os (grandes) líderes tem que estar forçosamente presentes, mesmo que na prática nada possam mudar. E Porto Santo está mesmo ali ao lado, não estava propriamente a passar férias do outro lado do mundo.


Não consigo sequer imaginar aquelas deslumbrantes e únicas paisagens das serras da Madeira negras e a fumegar. Uma das visões mais lindas da natureza que se pode ter na vida é do cimo do Pico do Arieiro na Madeira ou do Pico nos Açores, com algumas nuvens baixas e o sol a nascer entre as nuvens e o imenso oceano azul. Espero que a natureza recupere rapidamente. Que ano de má memória para a Madeira. E é sobretudo frustrante quando dá ideia que tudo isto acontece precisamente no que parece ser o final deste padrão meteorológico de muito calor.

João Jardim acha-se sempre um ser acima dos seus congéneres do continente, pois então, agora tem uma excelente oportunidade de mostrar que é diferente, e não apenas garganta retórico-populista. Aguardo com curiosidade que politicas e planeamento vão ser postas em marcha nas áreas queimadas.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2010 às 22:43)

_"(...) Se *o fez pela estrada que dá acesso à Torre, por Seia, caso volte este Inverno para brincar na neve, vai encontrar tudo pintado de negro até à Lagoa Comprida*. Isto se não for mesmo até à Torre, uma vez que o incêndio que está a consumir uma vasta área da zona norte do Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela, ainda está a arder."_

asBeiras.pt

_"(...) *As estradas de acesso à Torre foram cortadas, no lado de Seia,* e algumas aldeias viram o fogo aproximar-se perigosamente."_

Correio da Manhã


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2010 às 09:34)

*Três dias para dominar fogo na serra da Estrela
Parque Natural*

Faltavam poucos minutos para as 18 horas de ontem quando a Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil deu como dominado o fogo que desde a madrugada de quarta-feira fustiga o Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela. Ontem, quase três centenas de bombeiros, apoiados por dois helicópteros, combateram as chamas em Aldeia da Serra, concelho de Seia. Durante a tarde, chegou mesmo a ser accionado um avião bombardeiro pesado espanhol. Foi o incêndio que mais meios mobilizou durante o dia de ontem.

De acordo com Armando Carvalho, coordenador do Parque Natural, o fogo tinha já consumido, até ontem, pelo menos 2500 hectares de floresta naquela zona protegida (a maioria corresponde a terrenos abandonados).

A curta distância, no concelho de Gouveia, mais de 100 bombeiros mantiveram a luta contra as chamas que lavram, sem controlo, há vários. "Todos estes incêndios têm obviamente mão humana", atirou, sem dúvidas, o governador civil da Guarda, Santinho Pacheco, citado pela Lusa.

"Na nossa região ainda há muitos incêndios que começam de forma negligente, mas não acredito que seja o caso destes", continuou o governador civil, referindo que a GNR e a PJ estão a investigar.

In JN online


----------



## Skizzo (15 Ago 2010 às 17:50)

Incêndios florestais já destruíram 19.346 hectares


 A base de dados nacional de incêndios florestais contabilizou entre Janeiro e Julho de 2010 um total de 8.753 ocorrências, que resultaram numa área ardida total de 19.346 hectares, entre povoamentos florestais (7.919 hectares) e matos (11.428 hectares). O relatório divulgado no dia 2 pela Autoridade Florestal Nacional (AFN), aponta ainda o mês de Julho como aquele em que se registaram mais ignições e também reacendimentos.


Os incêndios florestais ocorridos em Portugal entre Janeiro e Julho deste ano destruíram 19.346 hectares, entre povoamentos florestais e matos (11428 hectares), tendo sido Julho o mês em que se registaram mais ocorrências. No período em análise registaram-se 8.753 ocorrências de fogo – 1.390 incêndios florestais e 7.363 fogachos - que resultaram na área ardida total de 19.346 hectares, segundo o relatório provisório divulgado pela da AFN, organismo do Ministério da Agricultura, do Desenvolvimento Rural e das Pescas.
O mesmo documento refere que o maior número de ignições “ocorreu no mês de Julho com 5.308 ocorrências, um valor superior à média do decénio e que representa cerca de 61 por cento do total”. Julho foi ainda o mês com maior número de reacendimentos - 148 registos. “Mais de 50 por cento das ocorrências cuja causa foi investigada e apurada pela GNR, até agora, resultaram de negligência por uso do fogo (queimas, queimadas, fogueiras, cigarros, entre outras)”, divulga a AFN.

Números inferiores a 2009

Ainda de acordo com o relatório, a onda de calor que se fez sentir essencialmente na última semana de Julho “contribuiu para o acréscimo de área ardida registado, muito embora os valores se mantenham bem abaixo da média dos últimos anos”.
Apesar dos números de Julho, a AFN concluiu que houve memos ocorrências este ano. “Analisando o histórico, entre 2000 e 2010, do total de ocorrências e área ardida, até 31 de Julho, verifica-se que no presente ano os valores do número de ocorrências são inferiores aos registados nos anos anteriores, à excepção de 2007 e 2008”, lê-se no documento.
De acordo com o relatório, o número de ocorrências registado em 2010 representa 76 por cento da média do decénio (menos 2.779 ocorrências) e o total de área ardida, para o mesmo período, aproximadamente 40 por cento da média dos 10 anos anteriores (menos 29.638 hectares).

Distrito do Porto com mais incêndios

Na análise feita pelo país, o relatório aponta o distrito do Porto como aquele onde, até Julho, se registaram mais ocorrências. Ao todo, foram 2.372 incêndios, um número “fortemente influenciado pelo elevado número de fogachos registado nesse distrito (2.171), afectando áreas inferiores a 1 hectare”, refere.
Aveiro e Braga apresentaram igualmente um total de ocorrências elevado - respectivamente 1.225 e 1.048.  Nestes dois distritos, o número de incêndios florestais foi “muito inferior ao de fogachos”. “Os distritos do Porto, Aveiro e Braga concentram 53 por cento do total de ocorrências registadas no período em análise”, revela o relatório, que aponta ainda o distrito de Aveiro como o que teve mais área ardida - 4.131 hectares -, seguido de Viana do Castelo com 3.132 hectares. Juntamente com Bragas, estes distritos “perfazem metade da área ardida contabilizada até à data”, revela o relatório. Foi ainda registado um aumento da área ardida em povoamentos.
Até 31 de Julho foram ainda contabilizados 22 grandes incêndios, dos quais 19 ocorreram entre 30 e 31 de Julho tendo sido responsáveis por 58 por cento do total da área ardida “nos primeiros sete meses do ano”. O maior ocorreu no dia 26 de Julho, na freguesia de Espiunca, concelho de Arouca (distrito de Aveiro) e resultou em 1.736 hectares de área ardida. A AFN considera grandes, os incêndios florestais que afectam uma área total igual ou superior a 100 hectares.


----------



## Paulo H (15 Ago 2010 às 19:15)

O próximo relatório quinzenal será bem mais grave!

Após a publicação dos dados referentes a Julho ocorreram os piores incêndios deste ano, tanto em termos  extensão ardida, número de ocorrências, mortes e feridos por queimaduras graves!


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Ago 2010 às 03:08)

Cheguei agora da Póvoa de Cervães, freguesia do concelho de Mangualde que faz fronteira com Gouveia, mesmo junto ao Rio Mondego. Soube na 6a feira à tarde pelo site da protecção civil que teria deflagrado um incêndio em Abrunhosa-a-Velha, aldeia vizinha que dista cerca de 4km e pela direcção e força do vento temi o pior...e tal como esperado concretizou-se...ardeu tudo, salvaram-se algumas árvores de fruto que tinham sido lavradas...mas o cenário é desolador...deixo algumas fotografias que mostram bem o negro que reveste a paisagem local...

Aqui podem ver as árvores que restaram...no meio de uma das minhas propriedades...






O incêndio dos vários dias na vizinha Cativelos, já do outro lado do rio...





O incêndio de Seia, aqui já algo enfraquecido...


----------



## Knyght (16 Ago 2010 às 09:33)

Vince disse:


> Eu destacaria antes isto:
> 
> _«O presidente do governo regional não considerou necessário interromper as férias, a passar na ilha do Porto Santo até 31 de Agosto»_
> 
> ...



??? Não há hipótese de explicar a todos essa tua pequenez de pensamento...

Número 1 o Dr. Alberto João Jardim de uma coisa podes ter a certeza, este homem ama a Madeira mais do que muita gente nascida neste arquipélago contudo uma das coisas que na Madeira preza-se é que cada um faça o seu trabalho da melhor forma possível. Se existe um responsável pelo Governo nomeado em exercício e existe secretários em exercício porque será que tem de ser o Dr. Alberto João Jardim a coordenar aquilo que os outros bem o podem fazer?

Aliás bem podem fazer que é a Protecção Civil que deve fazer o seu bom trabalho neste momento e não há dúvidas que com os meios que têm fez o seu melhor.
A direcção de Florestas com os guardas florestais, o exercito com soldados e PSP, GNR e PJ com a sua investigação criminal.

Sabes o contrário de "outros" serviços nacionais aqui normalmente não para serviços por alguém estar de férias, ou de folga, ou a dormir...

Bem não digo mais nada neste momento esta a chegar fumo a minha casa outra vez, bem ao centro do Funchal


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2010 às 19:39)

*Fogos: declarado plano municipal de emergência em Castro Daire*

Foi declarado o plano municipal de emergência em Castro Daire, distrito de Viseu, devido ao incêndio que lavra com várias frentes activas, a informação foi adiantada à TVI pelo presidente da Câmara municipal local, José Fernando Carneiro Pereira. Duas povoações estiveram em perigo devido às chamas. 
O incêndio que lavra no concelho de Castro Daire com nove frentes activas chegou a ameaçar duas povoações. As crianças e idosos forma mesmo aconselhados a abandonar os locais por causa do fumo, informou fonte da autarquia local. 
As povoações de Moita e Cela estiveram em risco, vivendo-se momentos muito complicados devido às mudanças de direcção do vento. O incêndio agravou-se depois de almoço, contando com oito a nove frentes activas, o que obrigou a que fosse decretado, perto das 15:00, Plano de Emergência Municipal. «Há pessoas e bens em risco. Aconselhamos as crianças e os idosos a abandonar estas povoações, por causa da imensa nuvem de fumo», dissera José Fernando Carneiro Pereira, dizendo suspeitar que este incêndio tenha tido mão criminosa. «O calor que estava não fazia deflagrar qualquer incêndio». 
O fogo teve início às 17:51 de domingo, em Moledo, ficando as chamas dominadas às 23:57. No entanto, às 5:54 desta segunda-feira verificou-se o seu reacendimento, com uma frente activa. Duas horas depois já havia várias frentes activas. 
No combate às chamas estão 207 bombeiros, apoiados por 61 veículos, três helicópteros bombardeiros pesados e três aviões bombardeiros pesados. 

TVI 24


----------



## ALV72 (16 Ago 2010 às 20:49)

Depois de tentarem por 3 ou 4 vezes sem frutos diga-se, hoje lá pegou, e em 3 lados ao mesmo tempo segundo testemunho da minha mãe .
Começando no concelho vizinho de Penacova rapidamente invadiu o concelho de Poiares, a olho nu penso que arderam mais de 500 HA á vontade.
Valeu a rapida intervenção de muitas dezenas de bombeiros, os meios aéreos e felizmente não haver vento porque se não não sei onde é que ele parava.

Para já está dominado, agora vai ser uma é uma longa noite a fazer o rescaldo, porque se não amanhã é um perigo.

Joao


----------



## Paulo H (16 Ago 2010 às 21:04)

ALV72 disse:


> Depois de tentarem por 3 ou 4 vezes sem frutos diga-se, hoje lá pegou, e em 3 lados ao mesmo tempo segundo testemunho da minha mãe .
> Começando no concelho vizinho de Penacova rapidamente invadiu o concelho de Poiares, a olho nu penso que arderam mais de 500 HA á vontade.
> Valeu a rapida intervenção de muitas dezenas de bombeiros, os meios aéreos e felizmente não haver vento porque se não não sei onde é que ele parava.
> 
> ...



E é por isso que floresta com mato ou sem mato, pega sempre fogo, sabem porquê? Depende da vontade dos incendiarios ou em menos % dos actos negligentes que também são crime! E é isto que os políticos não vêem, é preciso mais força nas polícias, é preciso leis mais pesadas e que não compliquem o que é simples, e é preciso que os cidadãos em geral denunciem comportamentos estranhos! É um dever de todos nós, são crimes graves não só para o património natural e econômicos, mas também porque morrem pessoas, é muito sério!!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2010 às 00:24)

*Parque ecológico do Funchal destruído com o fogo*

A associação dos amigos do parque ecológico do Funchal fez as contas e diz que 95% do parque florestal ficou destruído pelo fogo. O ambientalista Raimundo Quintal afirma que a Madeira vai precisar da ajuda internacional e salienta que em termos ambientais os incêndios foram piores que as enxurradas do dia 20 de Fevereiro.

Vídeo: RTP Notícias


----------



## ALV72 (17 Ago 2010 às 10:16)

Agora imaginem a desgraça que pode ser na Madeira se por acaso existe outro 20 de Fevereiro, é que sem vegetação nenhuma em grande parte das serras, a enxurrada vai ser bem maior 

Joao


----------



## Paulo H (17 Ago 2010 às 11:48)

ALV72 disse:


> Agora imaginem a desgraça que pode ser na Madeira se por acaso existe outro 20 de Fevereiro, é que sem vegetação nenhuma em grande parte das serras, a enxurrada vai ser bem maior
> 
> Joao



As enchurradas serão maiores, é sempre assim!

Mas o problema não se resume a isso, pois todo o género de entulho (cinza que fica lama, ramos e troncos queimados e que ao apodrecerem ficam leves, detritos) vai seguir o seu curso com as enchurradas, entupindo linhas de água, ribeiras, caixas de pluviais,... Pode vir a ser grave!

Outra das consequências tem a ver com a qualidade da água, nomeadamente das ribeiras, praias fluviais, açudes (lagos), que ficam contaminados com tanta lama e detritos de cinza!

É um fenómeno habitual nos Invernos que se sucedem aos grandes incêndios.

Outra consequência é a lavagem e remoção das terras, pelo que o subsolo fica em geral menos fértil.

Escusado será relembrar das consequências para a fauna e flora autoctone, com provável aproveitamento de espécies exóticas (não endémicas) resistentes às queimadas!


----------



## AnDré (17 Ago 2010 às 18:40)

Tenho andado pelo distrito de Viseu que tem sido bastante afectado pelos incêndios.
Apesar de toda a desgraça que eles originam, alguns acabam por proporcionar algumas imagens menos feias e tristes.

Incêndio perto da Lapa, Sernancelhe no dia 11 deste mês:












Nuvem resultante do incêndio de Castro Daire, ontem à tarde.








Outras imagens menos bonitas e até revoltantes:
- Ontem à tarde, numa encosta a nordeste da aldeia de Cotelo, Gosende.






- Esta tarde em Cotelo:


----------



## Knyght (18 Ago 2010 às 19:40)

Paulo H disse:


> As enchurradas serão maiores, é sempre assim!
> 
> Mas o problema não se resume a isso, pois todo o género de entulho (cinza que fica lama, ramos e troncos queimados e que ao apodrecerem ficam leves, detritos) vai seguir o seu curso com as enchurradas, entupindo linhas de água, ribeiras, caixas de pluviais,... Pode vir a ser grave!
> 
> ...



Preocupa-nos muito, sinceramente o fogo atingiu zonas impensáveis pela sua habitual humidade durante todo o ano...

E as secas do verão que não vai existir o mesmo infiltramento lento no solo e o terreno secará a uma velocidade bem superior.


----------



## Dan (20 Ago 2010 às 00:06)

Na imagem é possível ver grande parte da área ardida neste Verão.


----------



## AnDré (21 Ago 2010 às 14:37)

Na noite do dia 17, curiosamente um noite mais fresca que as anteriores, os incêndios que até então tinham andado apenas a rondar a aldeia de Cotelo (Gosende, Castro Daire), onde estava a passar uns dias, aproximaram-se da localidade, devido ao vento moderado a forte que se começou a fazer sentir de noroeste.

Apesar da humidade ser elevada, e do frio até se fazer sentir, o fogo não deu tréguas, e devido à rápida aproximação das casas, a população local uniu-se e fez-se ao fogo. Isto, porque os bombeiros tardaram em aparecer. Provavelmente encontravam-se no grande incêndio de Castro Daire.

Fotografias possíveis:

A primeira tirada da janela da casa onde estava, onde se pode ver as chamas já perto da casa (à esquerda), que se situa no cimo da aldeia. Nessa altura, já o fumo e o cheiro a queimado encobria toda a aldeia.







As seguintes, imediatamente antes de também eu pegar numa giesta e fazer frente ao fogo, juntamente com o resto dos populares. Num terreno com um declive muito acentuado, cheio de buracos, tojos e giestas.













A união da população rapidamente controlou a frente que se aproximava das casas, embora outra lavrasse mais a norte sem pôr em perigo nenhuma habitação. Os bombeiros quando chegaram, dirigiram-se para essa frente.

Dois carros dos bombeiros voluntários de Tarouca, cujo condutor de um dos carros comentou estar há 20 horas no incêndio de Castro Daire, e de ter sido naquela altura chamado para aquele foco de incêndio...


----------



## ALV72 (22 Ago 2010 às 17:27)

Mesmo com o tempo mais fresco, eles não deixam de acontecer.
Este começou há duas horas entre os concelhos de Penacova e Poiares ( mais um ).
Cheguei a vêr o caso mal parado tal era a fúria das chamas que se avistavam de minha casa, e olhem que estava a mais de 5 Km. Mas valeu uma vez mais a pronta acção dos bombeiros e dos meios aéreos ( 4 ).

Joao


----------



## FJC (24 Ago 2010 às 19:39)

Boas.

Se todos os modelos apontam para nova investida de calor intenso e seco, o estado e/ou protecção civil, não podia começar já a planear medidas preventivas para manter o que resta da floresta do norte e centro!? Neste caso mais vale "chorar" dinheiro desperdiçado em aluguer suplementar de meios aéreos (ou outros), que lamentar mais uma vez, milhares de hectares de floresta perdida!!! Que a grande maioria não se recuperará!!! Pois lá vêm mais eucaliptos a caminho....


----------



## Teles (25 Ago 2010 às 19:41)

Boas , neste momento dois incêndios no concelho de Vila Franca Xira
http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## ACalado (26 Ago 2010 às 21:22)

Neste momento lavra um incêndio em Nave da Sé / Penedo da Sé concelho da Guarda que é identificado na webcam 






http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## AnDré (26 Ago 2010 às 22:14)

Na página da protecção civil contam-se ainda mais dois incêndios que lavram actualmente no país.






Destaque para o incêndio da Guarda que estava às 21:19 com três frentes activas, e com 194 operacionais no local.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2010 às 23:32)

*MADEIRA: Rescaldo de incêndios um pouco por toda a ilha (Ontem)*

Um incêndio em mato no sítio do Poço Gil, em Machico, ontem, causou algum susto a moradores já que as chamas rodearam algumas residências, sendo considerado extinto por volta das 17 horas após algumas horas de trabalho por parte dos bombeiros. No combate ao incêndio, os bombeiros de Machico mobilizaram dez elementos com apoio de três viaturas, tendo algumas dificuldades devido à sinuosidade dos terrenos afectados pelo fogo, devastando cerca de cinco mil metros de mato, confirmou fonte daquela corporação. A Polícia tomou conta da ocorrência.
Os bombeiros de Câmara de Lobos combateram ontem um fogo em mato no Garachico (Furneira), em Câmara de Lobos, numa zona de difícil acesso. O fogo, segundo fonte da corporação, foi circunscrito e extinto ao final da tarde com o regresso dos bombeiros ao quartel. Com efeito, nesta mesma hora, um reacendimento no sítio do Marco e Fonte da Pedra, deu origem a uma acção de reconhecimento por parte dos mesmos bombeiros.
Os bombeiros da Calheta conseguiram ontem circunscrever uma frente de fogo no sítio da Raposeira sem causar danos em residências uma vez que deflagrou nas proximidades das mesmas. A corporação mobilizou seis homens e três viaturas para o local.
Os bombeiros de Santana tiveram mais um dia com trabalhos redobrados para fazerem frente a um reacendimento na Achada do Teixeira, e nas Eiras, no mesmo concelho. No primeiro incêndio estiveram envolvidos quatro elementos com apoio de três viaturas e no segundo dois bombeiros e um carro de combate a fogos. Ao final da tarde, segundo indicações do comandante José António Freitas, os bombeiros de Santana estavam a tentar controlar o incêndio do Ribeiro Frio, cujas chamas estavam no alto da montanha a descer a encosta para os lados do posto florestal e do viveiro das trutas. Face aos incêndios em Santana, o presidente da Câmara, Rui Moisés, apela ao consumo moderado de água em algumas freguesias deste concelho.
Em São Vicente, os fogos no Lombo do Urzal, consequência do fogo do dia 13, reacenderam, assim como na encosta da Encumeada, em zonas inacessíveis, razão pela qual os bombeiros daquele concelho mantinham vigilância nos locais afectados.
Os BVM, com dez elementos e duas viaturas, combateram anteontem, à noite - entre as 18.30 e as 24 horas - um fogo em área florestal na zona do Curral Velho, em Santo António, a cerca de um quilómetro da estrada, o que obrigou a utilização de pás e enxadas na extinção das chamas.
Por seu lado, os “Municipais do Funchal, mobilizaram 17 elementos no combate a fogos e reacendimentos nas serras do Funchal (Pico da Pedra, Monte, Babosas, curral Velho, miradouro do Caminho dos Pretos. Isto, para além das acções de patrulhamento nas áreas afectadas pelos últimos incêndios.

Ferdinando Bettencourt

Jornal da Madeira


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2010 às 23:36)

*Madeira nada fez para ter meios aéreos*

"É necessário que a Madeira disponha de meios aéreos no combate aos incêndios". A convicção é do presidente da Associação Nacional de Bombeiros Profissionais(ANBP), Fernando Curto, que lamenta que as autoridades regionais nunca tenham ouvido o apelo dos bombeiros a este propósito. "Há mais de oito anos que alertamos para esta questão, ficamos satisfeitos que a Quercus também se tenha manifestado agora nesse sentido", revela ao DIÁRIO. Fazendo um paralelo com o que acontece no continente, o especialista garante que: "Há incêndios que duram uma semana, se não houvesse meios aéreos certamente durariam duas".

(Continue a ler aqui)

dnoticias.pt


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2010 às 23:43)

*Populares e PJ apanham homem que ateou 14 focos de incêndio*

A Polícia Judiciária (PJ) deteve este domingo um homem de 34 anos suspeito de ter ateado o incêndio em São Martinho de Anta, Sabrosa, que está queimar mato e pinhal desde as 03:36 e chegou a ameaçar aldeias. Fonte da PJ disse à Agência Lusa que o suspeito foi detido ao final da tarde com a colaboração da GNR e de populares. Segundo a Polícia, os motivos, apesar de ainda não estarem totalmente apurados, poderão estar associados ao consumo de álcool e a impulsos pirómanos. A PJ apreendeu ainda velas e caçadeiras.
O comandante distrital de operações de socorro, Carlos Silva, referiu que o incêndio, que deflagrou durante a noite, teve origem em 14 focos pegados ao longo da estrada que liga Vale das Gatas, São Martinho de Anta e Sabrosa. As chamas estiveram nos limites de várias aldeias, como Vilar de Celas, São Cibrão, Arca, Garganta ou São Martinho de Anta, e queimaram uma vasta área de mato, pinhal e campos agrícolas. Às 20:35 o incêndio tinha uma frente activa e no combate às chamas permanecem 153 homens e 41 viaturas.
No distrito de Vila Real os bombeiros combatem ainda incêndios em Seara Velha (Chaves) e Freixeda (Vila Pouca de Aguiar), num total de 96 homens e 23 viaturas.

IOL Diário


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2010 às 02:28)

*MADEIRA: Serras continuam a arder*

As serras entre a Calheta e a Ponta do Sol, na zona oeste da ilha, eram ontem à tarde as áreas que mais preocupações ofereciam aos bombeiros daquelas localidades. Durante a tarde, o maior susto terá sido no concelho de Santana, onde o fogo ganhou proporções ainda mais devastadoras na zona entre a Fajã da Nogueira e o Ribeiro Frio, particularmente a encosta que desce sob o miradouro dos Balcões, um dos mais visitados por milhares de turistas.
De acordo com o comandante José Alegria, dos Bombeiros da Calheta, ontem ao fim da tarde estavam pelo menos cinco viaturas e vários homens e a combater o incêndio que devorava mato, eucaliptos e outras árvores na serra do Pinheiro, na freguesia do Arco da Calheta. Esta área florestal fica na zona de fronteira entre os concelhos da Calheta e da Ponta do Sol, pelo que também a corporação da Ribeira Brava estava no local. 
José Alegria disse-nos que as informações que recebia pelas 19h00 davam conta da possibilidade de controlo do fogo, que estaria já em vias de extinção, mas sem garantias, assegurou. O mesmo responsável adiantou que acreditava que com o cair da noite e o baixar da temperatura seria suficiente para acalmar as chamas.
Apesar da aparente acalmia em alguns locais onde o fogo mais tem chegado, a verdade é que continua imparável a progressão dos incêndios na floresta madeirense. 
Com o tempo quente e seco a servir de 'pólvora' à expansão dos focos não debelados, na noite de anteontem reacendeu-se o fogo que há vários dias consome, do lado Norte, a cumeeira dos picos na zona envolvente à Encumeada, e que se expande até a zona alta da Lombo do Urzal, na Boaventura. O reaparecimento das chamas, apesar de lavrarem ainda em zona de difícil acesso, mantém de vigília bombeiros e elementos da florestal.
Contudo ontem o lume expandiu-se também para Sul, uma vez que fora detectado um foco de incêndio a progredir já na zona alta da Ribeira Brava, perto do sítio das Fontes e com a ameaça de poder estender-se às serras do Campanário. Os bombeiros da Ribeira Brava mantiveram-se vigilantes, como medida de precaução, uma vez que o ataque ao sinistro era praticamente impossível devido uma vez mais, à inexistência de acessos.
Noutro quadrante da Ilha, o 'pulmão verde' do vale da Fajã da Nogueira e Ribeiro Frio continuava ontem a ser fortemente afectado pelo devorar das chamas e pelo consequente fumo denso que pairou durante o dia sobre este paradisíaco recanto da floresta Laurissilva, em claro contraste com o azul do céu limpo que se apresentou também a Norte. Aliás a densa nuvem de fumo era bem visível da zona do Faial, num cenário deveras preocupante, mesmo a grande distância do local em chamas.
Uma situação que uma vez mais não passou despercebida, nem mesmo aos muitos turistas que faziam circuitos turísticos pelo centro da Ilha, deixando-os quase incrédulos perante uma realidade tão preocupante.

dnoticias.pt


----------



## jonhfx (30 Ago 2010 às 09:09)

Bom dia.
Ontem aqui pela minha "terra" começou um incêndio já tomou um tamanho considerável! 
O mais estranho dele é ter começado pelas 21 h, (altura em a temperatura tinha já descido e já havia mais humidade no ar) em 3 locais distintos e separados por uns 200 metros!!!!









Grave também parece ser pela zona do Paul da Serra, o reflorestamento  que foi feito na Bica da Cana/Estanquinhos deve de estar perdido : 
Mais uma tragédia, se este fogo não for rapidamente controlado vamos ter gravíssimos estragos na floresta laurissilva ( Rabaçal e Fanal), não vai ser é nada fácil, sigo com 28 ºC e 29% de HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 11:51)

*Incêndios já emitiram o mesmo CO2 que 29 milhões de carros de Lisboa ao Porto*



> Os mais de 70 mil hectares destruídos pelos fogos até 15 de Agosto significam que a floresta perdeu 3 por cento de capacidade para absorver carbono.
> 
> Desde 1 de Janeiro a 15 de Agosto, o país perdeu para os incêndios mais de 70 mil hectares de floresta e mato. No cenário climático, isso significa que foi emitido para a atmosfera um milhão de toneladas de CO2 equivalente. O mesmo que 29 milhões de automóveis a viajarem de Lisboa ao Porto, estima a Quercus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightning (30 Ago 2010 às 15:41)

Pude observar agora através da minha webcam que existe uma coluna extensa de fumo para os lados do Interior do País, confirmei também da minha janela (dá para ver) mas não sei onde será o suposto incêndio. 

Na página das ocorrências da Protecção Civil não dão destaque a qualquer incêndio ainda. 








Link: http://www.prociv.pt/cnos/Pages/ListaFogos.aspx


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Ago 2010 às 16:02)

*14 fogos activos, quatro no distrito de Vila Real*



> A Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil registava 14 fogos activos às 14:30, quatro dos quais no distrito de Vila Real, onde estavam concentrados os maiores meios de combate às chamas.
> 
> Em São Martinho da Anta, concelho de Sabrosa, 140 elementos combatiam um incêndio em floresta que começou no domingo e se reacendeu hoje de manhã, auxiliados por quatro aviões e 39 veículos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stinger (30 Ago 2010 às 20:35)

Um grande incendio em valongo deixou toda a toda do porto coberta pelo fumo do fogo , tem uma extensao consideravel e ainda esta longe de estar controlado


----------



## João Soares (30 Ago 2010 às 21:19)

Aqui ficam 2 fotos do Incêndio de Valongo, enviadas por um amigo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Ago 2010 às 02:06)

Boa noite meus amigos chego agora a casa do trabalho!
O incendio de valongo ainda esta bem activo ja se veem as lavaredas  da cidade de valongo!
O incendio começou em alfena e ja chegou a valongo esta a descer a encosta da quinta da lousa em direcçao a A4 espero sinceramente que esta noite o incendio seja dominado porque senao amanha vai ser um dia muito complicado...


----------



## Stinger (31 Ago 2010 às 03:19)

Pelo site o incendio dá-se como dominado mas ainda se avista um clarao laranja


----------



## Stinger (31 Ago 2010 às 20:09)

Bem hoje aqui em sao pedro da cova foi terrivel , um incendio que se propagou rapidamente para 4 pontos distintos e com o vento forte a ajudar ardeu tudo


----------



## AnDré (1 Set 2010 às 17:59)

> *Incêndios: Mais de 9300 ocorrências em Agosto*
> 
> Mais de nove mil ocorrências de fogos florestais foram registados em Agosto pela Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC), mês com maior número de ignições dos últimos quatro anos.
> 
> ...



Correio da Manhã


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2010 às 01:00)

*Chuva transquilizou inferno de chamas*

De um momento para o outro, o inferno de chamas, que rodeava Ribeira de Pena e Boticas desde segunda-feira, foi-se, com os aguaceiros que caíram na região de Trás-os-Montes. Mas a chuva foi, em alguns casos, de enxurrada, e até arrasou culturas em Chaves...
Um inferno, o fim do mundo, uma coisa que nunca ninguém viu…Era assim que, ontem, a população de Covas do Barroso, Boticas, recordava o incêndio que no dia anterior queimou pinhais e pastagens, destruiu vacarias e matou seis vitelos.
Só a chuva que caiu, ao meio da tarde de ontem, pôs fim ao incêndio que desde segunda-feira concentrou as atenções dos meios da protecção civil e transformou num pesadelo a vida das populações de algumas aldeias de Ribeira de Pena e de Boticas. *Pelas contas do governador civil de Vila Real, Alexandre Chaves, terão ardido, pelo menos, seis mil hectares de pinheiro bravo.*

JN

*Lama e cinza invadem ruas e casas*

Em pouco mais de uma hora, a habitualmente inofensiva ribeira de Valverde, em Seia, transformou-se, anteontem, numa tumultuosa corrente de lama e pedras que semeou o pânico no Bairro da Raposeira e na urbanização dos Martinhos. Desta primeira enxurrada, alimentada com detritos dos grandes incêndios do Verão nas encostas sobranceiras à cidade serrana, não houve feridos a registar, nem danos materiais de monta, mas ficou o alerta para o que pode vir a acontecer com as primeiras chuvadas do Outono.
Tudo se passou ao final da tarde, quando a chuva, acompanhada de trovoada, caiu com grande intensidade em Seia e engrossou o caudal do pacato curso de água, enquanto os resíduos florestais e as cinzas dos fogos desceram pela serra e entupiram o sistema de drenagem daquela zona habitacional. “Nunca assisti a uma coisa assim. Foi assustador ver como a ribeira ganhou aquela força toda em poucos minutos e veio por aí abaixo, levando tudo na frente”, conta Manuel Brito, morador do Bairro da Raposeira, cuja garagem ficou atulhada com “cerca de 40 centímetros de lama”.
Na hora do balanço, o presidente do município garante que não houve feridos e que os danos materiais registados devem-se a inundações e à lama que invadiu casas e garagens. Houve ainda alguns problemas junto a linhas de água na zona do Museu do Pão e da freguesia de Valezim, bem como a queda de uma linha de alta tensão em Vodra, já na zona baixa do concelho. A lama também chegou ao recinto da escola secundária e à estrutura do pavilhão gimnodesportivo, situação que só tivemos conhecimento esta manhã [ontem] por não haver ninguém no local aquando da enxurrada, explica Carlos Filipe Camelo. Segundo o edil, houve uma boa resposta. À meia-noite, tínhamos a zona totalmente limpa, refere, considerando que o sucedido é um alerta para os problemas que se seguem aos incêndios nesta zona serrana.
“Em 2003, aconteceu a mesma situação devido ao desaparecimento de árvores e arbustos que ajudam a reter a água nos solos. Como arderam, perdeu-se essa capacidade e a água veio encosta abaixo arrastando detritos florestais”, adianta, revelando que a população foi alertada para o perigo iminente nos próximos tempos.
“Tendo em conta o passado, já tínhamos esta preocupação, mas nunca contávamos que houvesse enxurradas tão rapidamente”, afirma Carlos Filipe Camelo. Perante o que se passou na terça-feira, o presidente senense sugere que as intervenções de emergência nas áreas ardidas anunciadas pelo ministro da Agricultura – que visitou a região na segunda-feira – fossem rapidamente implementadas. “É preciso criar condições para reduzir o risco de derrocadas nas encostas íngremes do nosso concelho”, afirma.

JN


----------



## Teles (4 Set 2010 às 22:28)

Boas , deixo aqui algumas fotos que fui ao longo dos anos encontrando na net , mostram o poder dos incêndios , estas fotos não têm data nem o nome de quem as tirou , desde já o ,meu pedido de desculpa aos fotógrafos.
Abrantes:



Abiul Pombal



Alagoa:



Arrabal:



Arrábida:



Coimbra:



Lamego:



Serra do Carvalho:



S M Feira:



Fundão:



Silvares:



Piodão:



Viseu:


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2010 às 13:46)

> *Incêndios: Fogo em Valpaços está por controlar*
> 
> O incêndio que lavra desde o início da tarde de sábado em Vilarenda Boa, concelho de Valpaços e distrito de Vila Real, reactivou-se às 11h05 depois de ter sido dado como dominado às 07h26, segundo a Protecção Civil (ANPC).
> 
> ...



Correio da Manhã


----------



## AnDré (5 Set 2010 às 21:34)

Dia 3 de Setembro... (Imagem de satélite)







As manchas castanhas representam a área ardida.


----------



## belem (5 Set 2010 às 21:41)

André esse mapa foi um achado extraordinário para mim! 
Muito obrigado. 

PS: É triste ver isso, mas vai ser muito importante para uma pesquisa que estou a fazer.


----------



## belem (8 Set 2010 às 14:33)

André, sabes de algum mapa de incêndios com  côres naturais?
Obrigado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Set 2010 às 14:51)

belem disse:


> André, sabes de algum mapa de incêndios com  côres naturais?
> Obrigado.



Com cores naturais (Imagem do visível) é complicado de arranjar certamente. Eu não estou a dizer que não haja, mas para isso tem de ser feito um RGB, e nem todas as entidades disponibilizam essas imagens. (um RGB é uma junção feita em computador num programa informático como o IDRISI (por exemplo, pois há mais) em que se "sobrepõem" três bandas do espectro solar. Neste caso teria de se juntar a banda do Vermelho, com a do Azul e Verde. para dar a imagem "Natural".


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Set 2010 às 14:56)

Risco meteorológico de Incêndio - Agosto 2010
2010-09-07 (IM)

O mês de Agosto de 2010, relativamente ao risco meteorológico de incêndio,  apresentou valores de risco elevado, sobretudo nas regiões Norte e Centro, em particular na primeira quinzena e no final do mês.

Os valores de FWI deste mês, quando comparados com os meses homólogos de anos anteriores,  apresentaram-se muito próximos dos de 2005 e foram superiores a todos os outros anos desta última década.

Da análise do comportamento do risco de incêndio médio, Agosto apresenta valores médios superiores aos quatro anos anteriores, sendo que ocorreram 20 ou mais dias com risco máximo em 50 concelhos e 15 ou mais dias na classe de risco máximo em  80 concelhos.

A quantidade de CO2 equivalente libertado na atmosfera, por acção dos incêndios florestais durante o mês de Agosto, estimado com base no produto FRP (Fire Radiation Power) da LSA SAF (Land Surface Analysis Satellite Application Facility), foi de 1 127 006 toneladas e no período de Janeiro a Agosto foi de 1 336 690, sendo de destacar a maior ocorrência destes incêndios nos primeiros 15 dias do mês.

Relatório: (para utilizadores registados)
https://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/...cgYLbv/met_20100801_20100831_fog_mm_co_pt.pdf

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia 
https://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/noticias/newsdetail.html?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/FWI_AGO_2010.html


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2010 às 19:41)

belem disse:


> André, sabes de algum mapa de incêndios com  côres naturais?
> Obrigado.



No MODIS há imagens todos os dias com a cor real, mas a cor da área queimada não é tão perceptivel.

De qualquer forma, fica o link:
 MODIS
(Dia 3 de Setembro, último dia de céu totalmente limpo).


----------



## belem (9 Set 2010 às 14:47)

AnDré disse:


> No MODIS há imagens todos os dias com a cor real, mas a cor da área queimada não é tão perceptivel.
> 
> De qualquer forma, fica o link:
> MODIS
> (Dia 3 de Setembro, último dia de céu totalmente limpo).



Obrigado André!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2010 às 12:14)

* Incêndios de Viseu dominados*



> Os bombeiros conseguiram a meio da manhã dominar os dois fogos que lavram desde ontem nos concelhos de Tondela e Vouzela.
> 
> Os dois incêndios que lavravam desde domingo no distrito de Viseu, nos concelhos de Tondela e Vouzela, foram dominados a meio da manhã de hoje, informou fonte dos bombeiros locais.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2010 às 14:04)

Realmente, ja desde domingo de manha que via uma nuvem no caramulo, mas como so vejo a serra da parte da manhã, sempre pensei que fosse nevoeiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 22:22)

*Área ardida aumentou 58 por cento este ano*


> Os incêndios florestais consumiram até 15 de Setembro quase 118 mil hectares, mais 58 por cento do que no mesmo período do ano passado, revela o relatório provisório da Autoridade Florestal Nacional (AFN).
> 
> Segundo os dados, divulgados hoje, entre 01 de Janeiro e 15 de Setembro, arderam 117 949 hectares de floresta, contra 74 792 no ano passado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lousano (26 Set 2010 às 18:48)

Depois de umas semanas de pausa nos incêndios, apesar de pequena dimensão, regressam à zona, com várias "nuvens" castanhas em redor.


----------



## PauloSR (2 Out 2010 às 16:33)

*Habitação em risco no concelho de Óbidos (TSF)*

Pelo menos uma habitação está em risco na sequência de um incêndio que começou ao princípio da tarde de hoje no Olho Marinho, Óbidos, disse fonte dos bombeiros.​
Vislumbro um incendio para os lados de Vieira do Minho. E já ao inicio da tarde ardeu junto à EN103 Braga - Póvoa de Lanhoso, perto do aterro sanitário da Braval.

Quando terminará este flagelo?


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2010 às 23:52)

> *Fogos destruíram 126 mil hectares*
> 
> A área ardida em Portugal, entre Janeiro e 30 de Setembro deste ano, ascende a 125 852 hectares. Os dados foram esta segunda-feira divulgados pela Autoridade Florestal Nacional (AFN).
> 
> ...



Correio da Manhã


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2010 às 16:26)

Fui agora à rua e reparei que está um incêndio a Norte de mim, penso ser na zona do Sardoal ou Vila de Rei.
Não é muito grande, mas já há uns tempos que não tínhamos nada por esta zona


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2010 às 13:17)

Depois de 10 minutos a mostrar vídeos das inundações em Lisboa, e do mau tempo na região norte e centro, a TVI acaba de passar uma noticia sobre um incêndio que lavra na Serra da Estrela desde ontem.

Noticia ao início da manhã:



> *Fogo no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela*
> 
> Um fogo continua activo no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela, consumindo uma zona de mato na localidade de Duas Pontes, Gouveia, informou a página de Internet da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.
> 
> ...



TVI24


----------

